# كل ما يخص أحداث ثورة 24 اغسطس ...



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2012)

​

*عاااجل... يتوجه الآن الى المنصة 17 ميكروباص من اتحاد اقباط المحافظات وتزايد مستمر وحسب احصائية اقبال كبير من الاقباط والمسلميين والفنانيين والموسيقيين والاعلاميين.*​​


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2012)

*مدينة ميت غمر دقهليه .. التحرك الساعة 6 صباحا بالاتوبيسات من امام شركة مصر للسياحة . للمشاركة في تظاهرات الغد 24 .. والحشد بدأ من الان ...*​


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2012)

*صورة من شارع محمد محمود الان*

*وتم طرد الاخوان من ميدان التحرير واحتلال الميدان من ثوار 24 أغسطس والهتافات الان أرحــــــــــــــل 
الله أكبر الله أكبر ​*​


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2012)

*في ميدان طلعت حرب، الان .. استعداد لبكرة 24 اغسطس من اجل حريه المصريين ومدنيه* ​


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2012)

جميع الاخبار منقولة من الفيس بوك ولا اتاكد من مصداقيتها الي الان ....


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2012)

الدكـتور عاشور الحلوانى أمين حزب الحرية والعدالة بمحافظة المنوفية
8/23/2012 11:00 PM
المنوفية-سما هانى:
أكد الدكـتور عاشور الحلوانى أمين حزب الحرية والعدالة بمحافظة المنوفية، أن الدعوى التي أطلقها البعض لحرق مقرات الحزب وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين والتعدي عليها، تمثل مجرد دعوى لنشر الفوضى في البلاد، لأن هناك قوى أخرى تعبث بأمن واستقرار البلاد.
وأشارأنهم قاموا بإبلاغ الأجهزة الأمنية رسميا حول مقراتهم على مستوى المحافظة لإتخاذ كافة التدابير اللازمة لعمليه التأمين، هذا بالإضافة إلى قدرتنا على اتخاذ الخطوات والتدابير اللازمة لحماية مقرات الجماعة من خلال إجراءات التامين الخاصة بنا، ومن جهة أخرى اتخذت القيادات الأمنية بالمحافظة بإشراف مدير أمن المنوفية اللواء شريف البكباشي، كافة الإجراءات الأمنية اللازمة لتامين مقرات حزب الحرية والعدالة لمنع أية محاولات للتعدي عليها.
وتشهد المحافظة تعزيزات أمنية واستنفار أمنى وتشكيلات مكقثفة، وذلك لمنع وقوع أى أعمال شغب فى مظاهرات اليوم، وخاصة مقار الإخوان المسلمين كما توجد تعليمات للأفراد بضبط النفس وعدم الاحتكاك وخاصة مع المتظاهرين السلميين.
ويذكر أن مظاهرات 24 ستنطلق ظهر غدا الجمعة من أمام ديوان عام محافظة المنوفية، وسيقودها حزب التجمع بالمحافظة، وسيشارك حزب الإصلاح والتنمية فى تأمين المنشآت.
كما أكدت حركة "6 أبريل" بالمنوفية عدم مشاركتها فى مظاهرات الغد.


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2012)

*كتب – محمد إبراهيم

كشف مصدر امني برئاسة الجمهورية لشبكة الاعلام العربية "محيط" ان الأجهزة الأمنية قادرة علي التعامل مع أية مظاهر للشغب والتخريب والعنف يمكن ان تحدث خلال الساعات المقبلة وفضها خلال دقائق .

وأشار الي ان الدكتور محمد مرسي سيباشر مهام عمله اليومية بشكل طبيعي ، وان تحركاته كلها امنة ،و القصور الرئاسية تم وضع خطة محكمة لحمايتها إذا ما تطلب الأمر ذلك.

وحول الدعوات التي أطلقها بعض المتظاهرين باقتحام القصر الجمهوري’ شدد المصدر علي أن امن الرئاسة يمتلك شبكة اتصالات ومعلومات لا توجد إلا في 3 دول في العالم فقط نعرف من خلالها "دبة النملة" التي تحدث مصر.

وأوضح قال المصدر أن أجهزة الأمن تنتظر الأمر من الرئيس إذا حدثت أية أعمال شغب ’ أو تخريب من اجل حماية النظام الديمقراطي ، وان قوات الأمن قادر علي إنهاء عمليات الشغب والتخريب خلال دقائق ،وان مصر تحت سيطرة امنها.

المحيط​*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2012)

*مليونية 24 أغسطس بين الشرعية ومعاقبة الخارجين عن سلميتها*



*



*



*عبد المجيد الجمال

طالب رئيس بمحكمة استئناف الإسكندرية المستشار أحمد الخطيب بضرورة التفرقة بين التظاهر السلمي المشروع ودعوات التخريب والانقلاب على الشرعية التي يعاقب عليها القانون.

وأوضح أن حق التظاهر مقرر بموجب المواثيق الدولية والأعراف الدستورية ، وأباح الإعلان الدستوري الصادر في مارس 2011 الاجتماعات العامة والمواكب والتجمعات في حدود القانون.

وقال إن ذكرها جاء باعتبارها من وسائل التعبير عن الرأي التي لاتخرج عن السياق الديموقراطي ولا تعتدي على حقوق الآخرين، أما الانحراف بها وإساءة استعمالها لأغراض سياسية أو أيديولوجية بما يهدد الأرواح ويؤدى لإتلاف المباني العامة والخاصة ، ويعطل الأعمال ويوقف حركة المرور والنقل ، فتلك جرائم منصوص عليها في قانون العقوبات.

ودعا الجهات الأمنية والنيابة العامة لاتخاذ الإجراءات الاحترازية والتدابير الوقائية لمواجهة أى خروج عن الشرعية والتصدي لأية أعمال فوضوية أو شغب ، مع حماية المتظاهرين طالما استمرت تجمعاتهم سلمية بهدف تحقيق مسار أو المطالبة بإصلاحات مقبولة.

من ناحيته أعرب رئيس قسم القانون الجنائي بحقوق عين شمس د. نبيل مدحت سالم عن عدم رضاه عن النصوص التي تعاقب على التجمعات والاعتصام للتعبير عن الرأي باعتبارها صادرة في ظل النظام السابق التي صاغها فى عبارات مطاطة ليمارس من خلالها القمع ضد معارضيه بحجة أنها جرائم إرهابية.

وأكد أن ذلك مخالف تماما للإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان وميثاق الأمم المتحدة ووثيقة إنشاء المحكمة الدولية الجنائية التي نكفل جميعها حقوق المواطنين وحرياتهم الأساسية، ومنها التعبير عن رأيهم عن طريق التجمهر أو التظاهر بطريقة سلمية دون التعرض لأي عقوبة جنائية.

وأشار إلى أن مظاهرات الجمعة، التي أطلق عليها "مليونية 24 أغسطس" لا يجب التعرض للقائمين بها أو القبض على أحد منهم أو عقابه ، مادام لم يتم التعرض للحريات الشخصية للآخرين أو الاعتداء على الممتلكات العامة أو الخاصة ، ولم تمنع أى من مؤسسات الدولة أو سلطاتها من ممارسة مهامها ، كما لم تعطل المرافق العامة والطرق، موضحًا أن هذه جميعها مظاهر مرفوضة وجرائم يعاقب عليها القانون بالسجن المشدد.
*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2012)

*ائتلاف أقباط مصر يشارك فى مليونية 24 أغسطس*

*



*​​*أعلن ائتلاف أقباط مصر مشاركته رسمياً فى مظاهرة الجمعة 24 أغسطس لتأكيد مدنية الدولة واستكمال أهداف الثورة المصرية التى بدأت بثورة 25 يناير.*​​​*وأكد الائتلاف فى بيان له اليوم الأربعاء أن المشاركة لم تكن استجابة لجماعة او جهات محددة, بل تأتى مشاركته من جديد فى يوم 24 اغسطس من أجل التأكيد على المطالب الثورية الوطنية وعلى رأسها الحرية الكاملة والعدالة والمساواة الاجتماعية وعدم التمييز بين كافة أبناء الشعب المصرى.*​​​*وتابع: "نحن لا نسعى لإسقاط الرئيس ولكن نسعى لتحقيق مطالب الثورة وتأكيد الدولة المدنية وفصل شئون الرئيس عن شئون جماعة الاخوان المسلمين، وعدم فرض أو سيطرة تيار معين على سلطات الدولة ومؤسستها الهامة".
واضاف اننا نرفض أخونة الحكومة ونرفض اللجنة التأسيسية للدستور التى لا تعبر عن الشعب المصرى, وكذلك ما وصلت اليه الخدمات العامة من وضع متردٍ بالاضافة لتكميم الافواه الاعلامية والصحفية.
وطالب ائتلاف أقباط مصر من جميع التيارات الثورية والوطنية من المشاركة والحشد لهذا اليوم وتكريس المبادئ السلمية فى التظاهر, مشيرا الى ان القيادات الامنية والعسكرية تتحمل مسوليتها كاملة مكملة فى حماية جميع المتظاهرين السلميين .
الجدير بالذكر أن ائتلاف أقباط مصر قدم اعتراضا رسميا على تصريحات بعض رجال الدين بخصوص تهديد المتظاهرين السلميين لقمعهم من النزول يوم 24 أغسطس القادم.*​​​

*اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية **الوفد - ائتلاف أقباط مصر يشارك فى مليونية 24 أغسطس*​​​​​


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2012)

محمد حمدي يكتب: تفاصيل الرعب الإخوانى من جمعة 24 أغسطس





كتائب إليكترونية لنشر الشائعات وتخويف المواطنين من المشاركة
ائتلافات شبابية إسلامية تنشر بيانات المقاطعة وتدعى أنها جمعة الفلول
حلفاء الإخوان ينشرون فتاوى تدعو لقتل المتظاهرين بعيدا عن الجماعة
خطة أمنية بالاشتراك مع الداخلية لحماية مقرات الحرية والعدالة والجماعة​على الرغم من حالة الهدوء التى يدعيها قادة الإخوان، فإن مصادر من داخل الجماعة أكدت أن هناك شعور كبير بالخوف من مظاهرات الجمعة 24 أغسطس، يصل على حد الرعب، وتشير المصادر إلى أن الجماعة والحزب عقدوا عدة اجتماعات لبحث خطة التعامل مع المظاهرات، للحد من نزول الجماهير إلى الشوارع، والتقليل من تداعيات جمعة 24 أغسطس، وحماية مقرات الجماعة وحزب الحرية والعدالة فى مختلف أنحاء الجمهورية، وخاصة فى محافظات القاهرة والأسكندرية والدقهلية والغربية وبورسعيد والشرقية والقليوبية، والتى رجحت تقارير من شعب الإخوان فيها ان تشهد موجة جماهيرية كبيرة معارضة من الإخوان.
المعلومات التى تسربت من داخل الجماعة تشير إلى أن خطة التصدى لجمعة 24 أغسطس بدأت قبل أسبوعين وشملت تكليف الكتائب الإلكترونية التى يعمل بها مئات الشباب فى احد طوابق المقر العام بالمقطم، بنشر الشائعات على الشبكات الاجتماعية فيس بوك وتويتر، ونشر أراء معارضة لجمعة 24 أغسطس بحيث يبدو أن المعارضين على الشبكات الاجتماعية أكثر من الموافقين على المشاركة.
الجزء الثانى من الخطة يشمل إصدار ائتلافات شبابية ذات خلفية إسلامية بيانات تعلن فيها مقاطعتها لجمعة 24 أغسطس، والتأكيد على أن الداعين لها هم من الفلول، بحيث تتحول من جمعة شعبية معارضة لسيطرة الإخوان، إلى جمعة ينظمها الفلول للدفاع عن النظام السابق مما ينفر الناس منها.
والمعروف انه من بين أكثر من 300 ائتلاف شبابي ثورى تشكلت بعد 25 يناير يوجد نحو 100 ائتلاف شبابي إسلامى معظمهم من الإخوان والسلفيين.
الجزء الثالث من الخطة يقوم على إصدار فتاوى تحريم التظاهرات، وعدم الخروج على الحاكم، إضافة إلى فتاوى قتل المتظاهرين على ان تصدر تلك الفتاوى عن شخصيات إسلامية بعيدة عن الإخوان حتى لا تتحمل الجماعة وزر هذه الفتاوى.
أما المحور الأخير من الخطة فهو الخاص بتأمين مقار الجماعة وذراعها السياسي حزب الحرية والعدالة، وهو ما نشرته الاستقلال فى التاسع من أغسطس الجاري، وهى الخطة الأمنية التى وضعتها وزارة الداخلية ولجنة الأمن بالإخوان المسلمين، وتتولى وزارة الداخلية تنفيذها مع شركة حراسات خاصة تعاقد معها ويدفع تكاليفها نائب مرشد الإخوان، بينما توفر الداخلية الآلاف من عناصرها مجانا لحماية مقار الإخوان.
ووفقا للخطة سيتم وضع عدد من رجال الحراسة حسب أهمية كل مقر، يتراوح بين اثنين وأربعة، نصفهم من رجال الشرطة، والنصف الآخر من الشركة الأمنية، مشيرة إلى انه تم البدء فى تنفيذ الخطة فى محافظات القاهرة والجيزة والإسكندرية، على أن لتشمل كافة محافظات مصر.
وحسب المصادر صدر تعليمات شفوية من وزير الداخلية لكل مديري الأمن بالتنسيق مع جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لترتيب الحراسة على مقار الإخوان والحرية والعدالة، وذلك فى ضوء الدعوات لثورة جديدة ضد الإخوان المسلمين يوم 24 أغسطس الجاري، وفى ضوء تعرض عدد من مقار الإخوان للحرق فى الجيزة والدقهلية، وإطلاق نار على المقر العام للجماعة فى منطقة المقطم بالقاهرة.


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2012)

*خريطة مليونية 24 أغسطس.. أبو حامد وأنصاره ينطلقون من العباسية مروراً بوزارة الدفاع ثم قصر الرئاسة.. واتحاد 24 أغسطس يتظاهر مع 16 حركة أمام المنصة.. والتجمع وحركات ثورية يعودون إلى التحرير*








تنطلق اليوم الجمعة، مظاهرات 24 أغسطس التى دعا إليها محمد أبو حامد البرلمانى السابق ومؤسس حزب حياة المصريين وتوفيق عكاشة مالك قناة الفراعين، ضد سيطرة جماعة الإخوان المسلمين على الحكم.

ويشارك حزب التجمع واتحاد الشباب الاشتراكى واتحاد الشباب التقدمى واتحاد النساء التقدمى فى هذه المظاهرات عقب صلاة الجمعة بمسيرات تنطلق من ميدان طلعت حرب إلى ميدان التحرير.

ومن ناحية أخرى يتظاهر أبو حامد مع عدد من أنصاره ومؤيديه بمناطق العباسية وشارع الخليفة المأمون وبالقرب من وزارة الدفاع وحول مقر رئاسة الجمهورية بقصر الاتحادية وسط احتمالات بالدخول فى اعتصام بتلك الأماكن من اليوم الأول للتظاهرات التى أطلق عليها البعض ثورة الغضب الثانية ضد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.

وتنطلق 3 حركات من شبرا وحتى المنصة وهم "اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو، والإخوان المسيحيين، واتحاد شباب الثورة المستقلة، يعقبها تجمع عدد من المتظاهرين فى عين شمس وحتى قصر الاتحادية، بجانب تجمع عدد من المتظاهرين بميدان العباسية والتوجه إلى المنصة.

وقال فتحى الصيفى، رئيس اتحاد 24 أغسطس فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن تجمع المتظاهرين سيكون بأماكن متفرقة على أن يتم التوجه فى مكانين محددين إما عند المنصة أو قصر الاتحادية، موضحا أن هناك 16 حركة وائتلافاً سيشاركون فى المليونية، مشيراً إلى أنهم تقدموا بطلب لوزارة الداخلية لتأمين المظاهرات عند المنصة وأن مديرية الأمن رحبت بهذا الطلب.

وأضاف الصيفى أن هناك مسيرة لاتحاد شباب ماسبيرو والإخوان المسيحيين ستنطلق من شبرا وحتى قصر الاتحادية، هذا بجانب التجمع فى مكانين محددين إما أمام قصر الاتحادية أو المنصة، اللذين سيشهدان فعاليات المليونية واعتصام المتظاهرين للإعلان عن مطالبهم برفض هيمنة "الإخوان" على الدولة وقرارات رئيس الجمهورية وصلاحياته.

وأشار رئيس الاتحاد إلى أن الأحزاب والحركات المشاركة فى المليونية ستعلن رفضها لسيطرة جماعة الإخوان على قرارات رئيس الجمهورية، وتمسكها بمدنية الدولة، موضحاً أن الحركات والائتلافات المشاركة تتضمن جمعية الربيع المصرى، ائتلاف الأغلبية الصامتة، حزب الغد، حزب العدالة الاجتماعية، ائتلاف أنا المصرى، جمعية الإخوان المسيحيين، اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو، اتحاد شباب الثورة المستقلة، مجموعة شباب ثوار المنصة، وحزب التجمع وائتلاف دعم السياحة.

اليوم السابع


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2012)

*"الوفاق القومى": اعتقال نشطاء من الداعين لمظاهرات إسقاط الإخوان*







جانب من مظاهرات إسقاط الإخوان​​ 
*أكد محمد رفعت، رئيس حزب الوفاق القومى، أن إدارة فندق "سان جورج" تلقت ضغوطا أمنية من أجل عدم استضافتها المؤتمر، والذى كان من المقرر إقامته من قبل علماء الأزهر الداعين لإقامة الدولة المدنية، وأحد المشاركين فى تظاهرات غدا الجمعة، للمطالبة بإسقاط الجماعة، مما دفع المنظمين لنقله إلى مقر حزب الوفاق القومى بمنطقة وسط القاهرة.

وأضاف "رفعت" لـ"اليوم السابع"، إنه تم القبض على عدد من النشطاء السياسيين المشاركين فى المؤتمر وجار الآن معرفة أسمائهم وعددهم وأسباب القبض عليهم.















































































*



​


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2012)

*صفحة الحرية والعدالة: شفيق رصد 30 مليوناً و22 ألف بلطجى لـ 24 أغسطس*








قالت الصفحة الرسمية لحزب الحرية والعدالة الجناح السياسى لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إن مصادر مقربة من حملة الفريق أحمد شفيق، أكدت أن الفريق يقف بقوة لدعم وإنجاح ثورة 24 أغسطس.

وأضافت الصفحة، أن الفريق شفيق قام بترتيب اجتماع موسع حضره عدد من ضباط أمن الدولة المفصولين وعدد من رموز الإعلام، ومحمد أبو حامد، وعدد من الشخصيات المحسوبة على التيار الليبرالى واليسارى، كما تم الترتيب لتفاصيل اليومين.

وأكدت صفحة حزب الحرية والعدالة، أن "م.ع.س"، عضو اللجنة التنسيقية لحملة الفريق شفيق، كشف أن هذا الاجتماع رصد 5 ملايين دولار للإنفاق على البلطجية، وحشد أنصار الحزب الوطنى المنحل وعناصر أمن الدولة.


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2012)

المصدر: http://www.masreat.com/?p=51156​المصدر: http://www.masreat.com/?p=51156​ 
تواجه جماعة الاخوان المسلمين، وحكومتهم الجديدة، ومؤسسة الرئاسة ممثلة بالدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة سابقاً، ورئيس مصر المنتخب حالياً، اول امتحان حقيقي اليوم في الديمقراطية، وذلك حسب الطريقة التي سيتعاملون بها مع ثورة 24 اغسطس التي دعا اليها محمد ابو حامد نائب مجلس الشعب المنحل، واحد رموز ثورة 25 يناير، واحد القلة القليلة الباقية من انصار الدولة المدنية الذين يجاهرون بمعارضة هيمنة جماعة الاخوان المسلمين على مؤسسات الدولة ومقدراتها .
إلا انه يمكن القول مسبقاً، بان الاخوان فشلوا حتى هذه اللحظة بهذا الامتحان، ويتجلى ذلك في الحملة الشعواء التي قادوها ضد مظاهرات 24 اغسطس حتى قبيل انطلاقتها، ومنذ الاعلان عنها قبيل شهر تقريباً، حيث تم استخدام جميع الاسلحة التي بجعبة الجماعة ضد ممثلي هذا التيار المعارض من التكفير الى التخويف، والتلويح باستخدام العنف، وصل الى درجة اصدار فتاوي اهدار دم المتظاهرين في ثورة 24 اغسطس على لسان احد الشيوخ المتحمسين للجماعة وهو الشيخ هاشم اسلام، او التصريحات المليئة بالتهديد والوعيد للشيخ صفوت حجازي المعروف بمواقفه “النارية” المتطرفة، وكذلك تسجيل مصور للشيخ وجدي غنيم الاخواني المعروف من مقر اقامته الحالية في قطر، والذي ايد فيها وبشكل واضح فتوى اباحة دم المتظاهرين.
كما انضمت بعض قنوات “الفتنة” الفضائية المسماة زوراً اسلامية الى حملة تشويه ثورة 24 – 25 اغسطس ممثلة ببعض شيوخها المعروفين بمواقفهم المتطرفة والتي اصبحت علنية بعد ثورة 25 يناير وسقوط نظام مبارك، وفي مقدمتهم المدعو الشيخ خالد عبد الله على قناة الناس ومن خلال برنامج يومي يبث فيه سمومه واحقاده على القاصي والداني بالفاظ وعبارات قميئة ومخلة وبعيدة كل البعد عن الاخلاق الاسلامية السمحة.





 محمد ابو حامد الداعي الى مظاهرات ثورة 24 اغسطس

وعلى الرغم من جميع البيانات التي اصدرها محمد ابو حامد صاحب دعوة ثورة 24 اغسطس والداعي الرسمي لها والتي اكد فيها المرة تلو المرة على  سلمية المظاهرات وبانه لم يقم بالدعوة الى حرق مباني الجماعة او حزب الحرية والعدالة وبان اهداف ثورة 25 اغسطس ليست ضد الرئيس المنتخب بل ضد هيمنة الاخوان ومطالبة بتقنين وضع الجماعة لتكون تحت سيطرة الدولة والقانون مثلها مثل اي جمعية اهلية في مصر، اضافة الى مطالب سياسية اخرى مشروعة ولا يمكن لاحد التشكيك بحق المصريين للتظاهر والاعتصام من اجلها.
كل ما سبق يدل على ان احداث ثورة 24 اغسطس حتى قبل انطلاقتها جعلت الاخوان وللمرة الاولى في تاريخهم يشعرون بخطورة شعبية – وليست امنية من قبل نظام حاكم – على استمرار الجماعة بشكلها الحالي كتنظيم سري غير قانوني وغير مبرر بعد ثورة 25 يناير.
كما ان الارتباك الواضح لجماعة الاخوان والحملات الاعلامية والتحذيرات المتكررة من مظاهرات 24 اغسطس وبث اخبار كاذبة من قبل بعض وسائل الاعلام ادت الى مفعول عكسي، فبعد ان كان اسمها مظاهرات او مليونية 24 اغسطس تحولت الى ثورة 24 اغسطس، وبعد ان كانت محصورة ببعض القوى والشخصيات العامة انضم اليها المزيد من القوى السياسية، وكثير من الجموع المترددة، خصوصا بعد محاولات كم الافواه والتضييق على حرية الصحافة والاعلام وملاحقة بعض الاعلاميين قضائيا التي طالت رئيس تحرير جريدة الدستور إسلام عفيفي وحبسه على ذمة قضية رأي.
المصدر: http://www.masreat.com/?p=51156​


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2012)

حزب التجمع بالأقصر: سنشارك فى مظاهرات 24 أغسطس للتصدي لـ"أخونة" أجهزة الدولة

اوضح "اسامه شمس الدين" نائب امين حزب التجمع بمحافظه الاقصر، ان الحزب سيشارك في مظاهرات 24 اغسطس ولن ننتظر حتي تنتهي الـ 100 يوم ، مشيراً الي وجود اتجاه واضح لاخونه اجهزه الدوله وتغيير ثوابتها ، واستدل علي ذلك بحمله قصف الاقلام ضد الصحفيين والاعلاميين.


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2012)

"اتحاد 24 أغسطس" يعلن مشاركة 16 حركة وحزبا فى تظاهرات الجمعة بالتحرير.. فتاة تعلن أثناء المؤتمر انسحاب 24 حركة من التظاهرات.. وبيان يطالب بحل الإخوان ومحاكمة قياداتها والتظاهر بالتحرير والعباسية

نظم العشرات من الداعين والمشاركين فى مظاهرات 24 أغسطس يوم الجمعة القادم، ضد سيطرة جماعة الإخوان المسلمين على الحكم ومفاصل الدولة مؤتمر صحفى لاتحاد 24 أغسطس للقوى الوطنية تحت شعار المحافظة على الهوية المصرية، مصر مدنية وسطية حرة، مساء الأربعاء فى أحد الفنادق الكبرى بالقاهرة.

وأكد محمود الريحانى، المستشار الإعلامى لرئيس حزب الغد، أثناء المؤتمر أن الحزب يشارك فى المعارضة التى تعد ركنا أساسيا للحكم يسعى لتحقيق المصالح العليا للوطن، مشيرا إلى أن تراجع دور الأحزاب أدى إلى سقوط الدولة قبل الثورة، وهو ما سيؤدى إلى تغيير الهوية المصرية وهو الأمر المرفوض.

وقال الريحانى، إن اتحاد 24 أغسطس اجتمع معهم بمقر الحزب من أجل مناقشة مطالب تظاهرة 24 أغسطس، وهو ما نفاه أحد الحضور من أعضاء حركة حشد، مؤكدا أنه لم يتم عقد أى اجتماعات داخل الحزب، وهو ما أثار استياء عدد من الحضور.

وأضاف الريحانى، أنه تم عقد الاجتماع وتحديد المطالب ورفعها إلى رئيس الجمهورية عبر وزير الداخلية، وأن موقف الحزب من المشاركة فى المليونية سيحدد فى مؤتمر غد بعد ورود رد رئيس الجمهورية.

وعرض محمود مبروك البيان الذى تحددت فيه مطالب تظاهرات 24 أغسطس والتى تمثلت فى حل الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور، وإعادة تشكيلها دون حصول أى فصيل على الأغلبية وإصدار قانونى مجلسى الشعب والشورى بإجراء الانتخابات على النظام الفردى، التأكيد على على استقلال السلطة القضائية، وعدم المساس بالمحكمة الدستورية أو تقليص صلاحيتها، والتأكيد على حرية الإعلام وعدم إغلاق أى مؤسسة إعلامية أو مصادرة أى صحيفة، المطالبة بحق شهداء الجيش والشرطة ومساواتهم بشهداء ثورة 25 يناير، عدم المساس بالأزهر الشريف وعدم الزج به فى السياسة، تشكيل مجلس تشريعى مؤقت من ألقى المدنية.

وقال رامى كمال، عضو اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو، إن مشاركة الاتحاد فى المليونية يأتى للمطالبة بحل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ومحاكمة قيادتها المتهمين بالتخابر مع الجهات الخارجية، مشيرا إلى أن مشاركة الاتحاد فى مظاهرات 24 أغسطس تأتى من كونهم مصريين وليسوا أقباطا.

وطالب الحضور أيضا بالتحقيق مع قيادات حزب الحرية والعدالة مع رئيس جهاز مخابرات دولة قطر ولقائهم أيضا مع بعض القيادات الأجنبية التى فتحت البلاد أمام التدخل الخارجى.

وحذر ممثل من جبهة ثوار السويس الرئيس مرسى من المساس بالشيخ حافظ سلامة، مشيرا إلى أنهم سيشاركون فى مظاهرات 24 أغسطس بمسيرة من مسجد النور بالعباسية حتى ميدان التحرير مطالبين مرسى بحماية المظاهرات من ميليشيات الإخوان.

واتهم محمود فرغلى عمران، رئيس حزب العدالة الاجتماعية، جماعة الإخوان بأنها وراء حرق أقسام الشرطة، وأنهم مثل التتار وقادمين، مطالبا الملايين بالنزول لميدان التحرير ضد سيطرة جماعة الإخوان المسلمين خلال ثورة 24 أغسطس.

وقال وليد عبد المنعم، المنسق العام لاتحاد شباب الثورة الجبهة المستقلة، إن الإخوان يفرقون بين الشعب، ويصنفون من يقف ضدهم بأنهم فلول، فى حين قال مجدى الفيومى وكيل مؤسسى الاتحاد، إن الحكومة ستفشل فى الفترة القادمة.

وأثارت فتاة تدعى أميرة فاروق أزمة أثناء مؤتمر اتحاد 24 أغسطس اليوم، بعد أن ادعت أنها عضو بالجمعة الوطنية للتغيير مؤكدة انسحاب 24 حركة من التظاهرات المقرر انعقادها الجمعة المقبلة أمام قصر الرئاسة والمنصة.

وقالت فاروق، إن الحركات المنسحبة، على رأسها حركة 6 إبريل الجبهة لشعبية، وحركة حشد، واتهمت منظمى المؤتمر بأنهم فئة لا تعبر إلا عن نفسها، وهو ما أثار استياء الحضور، وقاموا بإخراجها من القاعة، واتهموها بتنفيذ مخطط لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين لإفساد المؤتمر.

وقال فتحى الصيفى، المنسق العام للحركة الوطنية للحفاظ على الهوية المصرية ورئيس اتحاد 24 أغسطس أن المشاركين فى التظاهرات يوم 24 أغسطس القادم ضد سيطرة جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والحفاظ على الهوية المصرية هم 16 حركة، وأن عددا من ثوار الإسكندرية سيشاركون فى التظاهرات بميدان القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية، إضافة إلى حزب التجمع.

وأوضح الصيفى خلال المؤتمر أنه لا توجد مشكلة من دعوة محمد أبو حامد للتظاهر أمام القصر الرئاسى، فى حين أكد عدد من الحضور على أنهم سينزلون للتظاهر بالتحرير، على الرغم من بعض الدعوات التى انطلقت بإهدار دمائهم.

ونفى الصيفى انسحاب 6 حركات من المشاركة فى تظاهرات، الجمعة القادمة، ضد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وقال فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع" أن ما حدث من خلاف فى المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقده الاتحاد اليوم بأحد الفنادق الكبرى بالقاهرة حول اجتماع عدد من أعضاء حركة 24 أغسطس فى حزب الغد الذى يترأسه موسى مصطفى موسى هو خلاف شخصى سببه أن عادل حسين منسق ائتلاف اتحاد 24 أغسطس، وعبد القادر الهوارى لهم خلافات مع حزب الغد.

وأضاف الصيفى، أن لا صحة لانسحاب اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو واتحاد شباب الثورة المستقلة وجمعية الربيع العربى وجمعية الإخوان المسيحيين من المؤتمر أو المشاركة فى التظاهرات ضد الإخوان.

وأعلن الصيفى أن المشاركين فى الحركة هم جمعية الربيع المصرى، ائتلاف الأغلبية الصامتة، حزب الغد، حزب العدالة الاجتماعية، ائتلاف أنا المصرى، جمعية الإخوان المسيحيين، اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو، اتحاد شباب الثورة المستقلة، مجموعة شباب ثوار المنصة، حزب مجد بلادى تحت التأسيس، ثوار السويس، ائتلاف دعم السياحة، حزب التجمع، ومجموعة شباب ثوار المنصة.

وجاء البيان نص البيان الختامى للمؤتمر الذى تلاه الصيفى أن ثورة يناير المجيدة قد أطاحت بحكم الفرد وسيطرة واستئثار القلة بمقدرات الشعب وساعدت أيضاً على غرس بذرة الدولة المدنية، بعد أن مهد لها شرفاء الوطن من المؤسسة العسكرية إنهاء ستين عاما من الحكم العسكرى.

وأضاف: أن الأوان آن لانتقال الشعب المصرى للمكانى التى يستحقها بين الدول المتحضرة وآن تنتهى معاناة الشعب مع الفقر والتى لا نجد لها مبررا مع كل هذه المقومات التى نتمتع بها كدوله، وأنه بعد احتلال ميدان التحرير من قبل الإخوان المسلمين كان اعتصاما بالمنصة منذ ٣٠-٦ من أجل الحفاظ على هوية الدولة المصرية، والتى استضافوا فيها معظم الرموز السياسية والاجتماعية للتعبير عن آمالهم وأفكارهم والتى خرجت منها ثوره ٢٤ أغسطس والتى تتلخص فى الإطاحة بباقى المعوقات، وعلى رأسها الفكر الرجعى لجماعه الإخوان المسلمين والذى بات جليا تأثيره على القرارات السياسية للدولة منذ فوز الرئيس محمد مرسى فى انتخابات الرئاسة، والتخلص من حلم إقامة دولة إخوانية ديكتاتورية يترأسها فى المستقبل المرشد العام عن طريق تنظيمهم القادر على تزييف إرادة الناخب وتوجيه الأمور لصالحهم حتى لو كانت عكس رغبة الشعب، كما كان يفعل الحزب الوطنى.

وتابع البيان: حماية الدستور من تدخل الجماعات الإسلامية بكافة أشكالها التى تعمل على طمس هوية الدولة المصرية المتحضرة والعودة بنا لعصور الجهل والتخبط وأن نتعظ من تدخل هؤلاء فى دول مثل أفغانستان وإيران والتى أثبتت على الرئيس أن يتعهد أمام الشعب والعالم أن مصر ستظل كما هى دولة مدنية مع المزيد من الحريات التى كانت منقوصة قبل الثورة، وأن حرية الفرد الاجتماعية ستكون أفضل أيضاً لنتمكن من عودة الاستثمارات الداخلية والخارجية والسياحة والعودة لمعدلات التنمية المرتفعة، والتى كان مخططا لها من قبل.


وطالب البيان بـ"حماية أهداف ثورة يناير بمزيد من الحريات السياسية والاجتماعية وعدم قمعها تحت أى مبرر تستحدثه الجماعات المختلفة لمساعدتهم على بسط أيديهم على الدولة لتحقيق أحلامهم السطحية كما تراءت لنا من ممارساتهم بالمجلس السابق والتصدى لمحاولات الإخوان الهيمنة على الصحافة والإعلام وإغلاق القنوات التى تعارض سياستهم والاعتداء على الصحفيين والمذيعين وإرهابهم وأن نتعظ من وعودهم التى رأينا فيها على مدار الفترة السابقة الكذب واللف والدوران للوصول لأهدافهم".

وقال: إن يتدخل الرئيس مرسى لمنع حزب الحرية والعدالة والإخوان عن الاستعانة بالمليشيات لفض الاعتصامات السلمية أمام القصر والمنصة والاعتداء على المعتصمين وحرق خيامهم طالما أنه اعتصام سلمى وأن يؤكد بالفعل وليس القول إنه رئيس لكل المصريين وأن الجماعة لا تتدخل فى شئون الرئاسة. 

وشدد على عدم استحواذ الإخوان والسلفيين على مجلس الشعب وتزييف إرادة الناخب بالأساليب الملتوية عن طريق الجهاز الدعائى للجماعة والمبالغ الضخمة التى تصرف واستخدام الشعارات الدينية التى تأتى للمجلس بمن يريدون ولا يأتى بالأفضل وأن يراعى قانون انتخابات مجلس الشعب الجديد الأسلوب الذى يضمن التمثيل المتكافئ لكافه فئات الشعب.


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2012)

«الصحة» تستعد لمليونية «24 أغسطس» بـ51 سيارة إسعاف






تصوير other 
Prev Next Pause Play 


1 



رفعت وزارة الصحة درجة الاستعداد بمرفق الإسعاف استعداداً لاستقبال مليونية «24 أغسطس»، الجمعة، التي دعا لها عدد من القوى السياسية، وقال محمد سلطان، رئيس هيئة الإسعاف، إن الهيئة دفعت بعدد 51 سيارة إسعاف منتشرة في جميع أنحاء الجمهورية، وموزعة وفقاً لمناطق التجمع والازدحام.
وأشار «سلطان» في تصريحات لـ«المصري اليوم» إلى أن سيارات الإسعاف موزعة وفقا لأماكن التجمع، حيث تتواجد 21 سيارة في ميدان التحرير من إجمالي 51 سيارة، بالإضافة إلى تواجد 10 سيارات في منطقة المنصة بمدينة نصر، و10 سيارات في منطقة القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية، و10 سيارات في ميدان الأربعين بالسويس، بالإضافة إلى سيارات إسعاف متمركزة في مناطق التجمعات ونقط الإسعاف على مستوى الجمهورية.


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2012)

«أبو حامد» يطالب بالدفاع عن مقار «الإخوان» لـ«عدم إجهاض احتجاجات 24 أغسطس»


طالب محمد أبو حامد، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق وأحد الدعاة للفعاليات الاحتجاجية ضد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين في 24 أغسطس الجاري، كل المواطنين بالدفاع عن مقار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزبها الحرية والعدالة، لافتًا إلى بعض المحاولات التي قد تحاول الإضرار بها من أجل إجهاض فعاليات الاحتجاج ضد الجماعة.​وأوضح «أبو حامد» أن الفعاليات الاحتجاجية، الجمعة، تستهدف تطبيق القانون وتقنين أوضاع الجماعة في إطار الدولة دون استثناء، مبينًا أنه في حالة نجاح الفعاليات الاحتجاجية سيطالبون بمجلس رئاسي على رأسه الدكتور محمد مرسي، بالإضافة إلى خمسة آخرين ولجنة تأسيسية جديدة للدستور، بالإضافة إلى حكومة إنقاذ وطني.
جاء ذلك خلال اجتماع، «أبو حامد»، الأربعاء، بالكوادر المنظمة للفعاليات الاحتجاجية بالإسكندرية، حيث شهد الاجتماع الكثير من الاختلاف والانقسام حول أماكن تنظيم الفعاليات الاحتجاجية ما بين «الساحة المقابلة لقيادة المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية، وميدان سعد زغلول بوسط المدينة».
وأبدى المشاركون تخوفات متكررة من إجهاض فعاليتهم الاحتجاجية وتعرضهم إلى الاعتداء من قبل الرافضين لتلك الدعاوى أو من أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزبها الحرية والعدالة، أو الدعوة السلفية.
وحذر «أبو حامد» من خطورة خروج الفعاليات الاحتجاجية بشكل مسيرات تجوب الشوارع، وأنها قد تكون معرضة إلى الاعتداء بما قد يؤثر على الفعالية بشكل عام يمتد إلى القاهرة، حيث حاول احتواء الخلاف بين الكوادر التنظيمية والوصول إلى أفضل السبل لتنظيم الفعالية واستمرارها في اعتصام يمتد لنحو يوم واحد على الأقل.
ولفت إلى أن غياب أي مطالب لها علاقة بالقوات المسلحة أحد ضمانات نجاح الفعالية الاحتجاجية بالساحة المقابلة لقيادة المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية بالإسكندرية، في الاستفادة من تأمين أفراد الجيش لمنشآتهم.
واستأنف «أبو حامد» تفسيره لأسباب الدعوة إلى فعاليات احتجاجية بما وصفه بـ«سرقة جماعة الإخوان المسلمين للثورة المصرية التي انطلقت في الخامس والعشرين من يناير، والتي اختتموها بفعالية احتفالية حضرها الرئيس المنتخب محمد مرسي ليحتفل باستكمال استحواذهم عليها، خلال أدائه ليمين جماهيرية بميدان التحرير».
وأشار إلى أن الفتاوى التي صدرت بتكفير من يخرج في فعاليات 24 أغسطس الاحتجاجية وإهدار دمه كانت بمثابة تحفيز لكثير من الفئات والطوائف التي كانت ستحجم عن المشاركة، وأن الفعاليات الاحتجاجية لا تستهدف إسقاط رئيس الجمهورية، حسبما يحاول البعض الترويج، لأنه منتخب من قبل الشعب، ولكنهم يطالبون بتطبيق القانون وتقنين أوضاع جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وفق قوانين الدولة أو استمرار حظرها بحكم المحكمة.
وأضاف أن الاحتجاج سيكون ضد «أخونة» مؤسسات الدولة، والمطالبة بالتحقيق مع قيادات بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزبها الحرية والعدالة باتهامات ترتبط بالتخابر مع جهات أجنبية، والحصول على تمويل أجنبي.
وتطرق البيان الذي وزع خلال اللقاء الذي عقد بأحد مقار الجمعيات الأهلية إلى أن أهداف ما أطلق عليه «ثورة 24 أغسطس» تدعو إلى التحقيق في حوادث هروب عدد من قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحماس وحزب الله من السجون المصرية خلال فترة الانفلات الأمني، بالإضافة إلى غلق كل الأنفاق السرية بين مصر وقطاع غزة.
ورفض البيان إعطاء رئيس الجمهورية صلاحيات لنفسه بإلغاء الإعلانات الدستورية دون استفتاء من الشعب


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2012)

حركات ثورية تعلن مشاركة أعضائها في مليونية 24 أغسطس كـ«مُراقبين»

وأضاف فياض، لـ«المصري اليوم»، أن «الثوار سيكونون الطرف الثالث خلال تلك المظاهرات، لأن دورهم سيقتصر على المشاهدة والرصد فقط، لأنهم سيلتزمون بوعد الرئيس مرسي بتحقيق نجاحات خلال الـ100 يوم، وبعدها سيتم اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة حال عدم حدوث ذلك».
وأشار إلى أن الحركات التي ستقوم بالتدوين والمراقبة هي «6 إبريل جبهة أحمد ماهر، وأعضاء بحركة كفاية، وجبهة أنا مصري المستقلة، وحركة 28 يناير، وأعضاء من حركة ثوار، وشباب من الاشتراكيين الثوريين، والمركز القومي للجان الشعبية».
وأكد سامح شاكر، منسق حركة 28 يناير، رفضه أي أعمال عنف من أي جانب، سواء من الداعين للمليونية أو الإخوان، مشددًا على ضرورة عدم المساس بأي مال عام أو خاص، ومؤكدًا أنه يؤيد «حق التظاهر السلمي مكفول لأي مواطن».
وأضاف أن «الحركة قررت إرسال مراقبين للمليونية في كل المحافظات التي تندلع بها المظاهرات، مثل القاهرة والإسكندرية وأسيوط والمنيا، وسيتم رصد الأحداث عبر تقارير فورية سيتم نشرها بالصور على صفحة الحركة على الإنترنت».
وأوضح إبراهيم فضلون، عضو اللجنة التنسيقية بحركة كفاية، أن «الحركة لن تشارك بأي شكل من الأشكال في المظاهرات، لكن بعض أفرادها سينزلون لتغطية الأحداث صحفيًا، وستجتمع الحركة مساء 24 أغسطس لبحث ما جرى خلالها، وبناءً عليه سيتم الخروج بمؤتمر صحفي لإعلان رأي الحركة حول المليونية».
على الجانب الآخر، نفت بعض الحركات نزولها إلى الشوارع، سواء للمشاركة أو المراقبة، إذ أكد عمرو حامد، عضو المكتب التنفيذي لاتحاد شباب الثورة، أن «المليونية تم تضخيمها أكثر من اللازم، خاصة من قبل جماعة الإخوان»، مؤكدًا أن المليونية ما هي إلا «دعاية للفلول، الذين هاجموا الثوار ونزلوا ضدهم»، وأن «المتظاهرين لا يوجد بينهم وبين الشرطة أي مشكلات بشأن تأمينهم كما ادعوا».
ونفى محمد عطية، منسق ائتلاف ثوار مصر، مشاركة للائتلاف بأي صورة، خاصة بعد قرارات الرئيس مرسي الأخيرة، موضحاً أنهم «في انتظار انتهاء الـ100 يوم التي حددها الرئيس وبعدها سيتم اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة».


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2012)

«الدعاة»: منظمو مليونية 24 أغسطس «فلول وباعوا ضمائرهم لأعداء الوطن»



 تصوير المصري اليوم 




Prev Next Pause Play 




1 










رفضت نقابة الدعاة دعوة مليونية 24 أغسطس والهادفة إلى تقنين وضع جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والرافضة لهيمنتها على الحياة السياسية، في بيان لها واصفة الداعين لهذه المليونية بأنهم «فلول النظام السابق وباعوا ضمائرهم لأعداء الوطن»، على حد وصفها، «بهدف الانقلاب على الثورة والقيام بفتنة طائفية في مصر لا يعلم نتائجها إلا الله».
وأشارت النقابة إلى أنها ستقف مع الشرعية الثورية ومع اختيار الشعب وستتصدى بكل الوسائل المشروعة والقانونية لدعاة الفتنة والتخريب وفضح مكائدهم ومؤامراتهم ضد مصر وشعبها.
وأهابت نقابة الدعاة جميع الأئمة والدعاة توعية الشعب المصري «من خطورة هذه المؤامرة وهذه الفتنة، وعدم الانسياق خلف هؤلاء المتآمرين»، كما ناشدت الشعب المصري «الوقوف خلف رئيسهم المنتخب وحكومته الشرعية وحماية المؤسسات الوطنية من التخريب الذي ينوي هؤلاء المخربون فعله في هذا اليوم» حسب وصفها.
وأشادت النقابة بموقف النقابات والهيئات والأحزاب والجماعات والأقباط التي رفضت الانصياع خلف هذه الفتنة، كما طالبت النقابة السيد رئيس الجمهورية ووزير الداخلية بعدم المساس بحرية التعبير والتظاهر السلمي، أما من يريد التخريب والوقوف ضد القانون فيجب على السلطات المختصة التصدي له بالقانون.
وأكد الشيخ عبد العزيز رجب، عضو الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين بأنهم مع التظاهر السلمى والتعبير بالرأي والحرية التي كفلها الدستور، وليس «بالانقلاب على الثورة والشرعية والتهديد باقتحام أماكن حيوية بمصر وتنفيذ مخططات غربية تحاول هدم مصر، مدعين أن الرئيس محمد مرسي يسعى لأخونة مؤسسات الدولة»، في حين أن الإخوان تولت أربع وزرات فقط في الحكومة الجديدة بما يناقض دعواتهم الباطلة بسعي الرئيس لأخونة مؤسسات الدولة.


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2012)

«أزهريون مع الدولة المدنية» تُعلن مشاركتها في مظاهرات 24 أغسطس 




 تصوير رويترز 

ارشيفي 




Prev Next Pause Play 




1 









أكدت جبهة «أزهريون مع الدولة المدنية» مشاركتها في مظاهرات 24 أغسطس، من خلال مسيرة تنطلق من الجامع الأزهر إلى ميدان التحرير عقب صلاة الجمعة تحت شعار «لا دينية ولا عسكرية لا للعسكر لا للإخوان»، مؤكدة أنه لا علاقة لها بأي دعوات أخرى تنادي بمحاصرة القصر الرئاسي أو التخريب أو التدمير.
وطالبت الجبهة الشعب المصري وكل الثوار بالمشاركة في المليونية لمساعدة المتظاهرين في الحشد والدعم للدفاع عن الثورة وعن الدولة المدنية ونشر الدين الصحيح، منوهة إلى أنهم سيلبون كل الدعوات التي تأتيهم للفعاليات والمؤتمرات والتظاهرات التي تخدم الثورة.
وطالبت الجبهة الثوار بحضور مؤتمرها التأسيسي الخميس السابق للمليونية مباشرة، مشددة على أنه سيكون مقتصرًا على الأزهريين ورموز القوى السياسية والثورية.
وقال الشيح محمد عبد الله نصر، منسق الجبهة: «إننا نرفض الإخوان ونرفض سيطرتهم على كل مؤسسات الدولة ورغبتهم في أخونتها، لذلك سنشارك في مليونية 24 أغسطس لإعلان رفضنا لسياسة الإخوان في السيطرة على الجمعية التأسيسية وتشكيل الحكومة المكونة من إخوان وفلول، بالإضافة إلى رفضنا إعطاء الرئيس كل الصلاحيات ومنها حق التشريع».
وأضاف «نصر» لـ«المصري اليوم»، أن الجبهة لن تبالي بموقف القوى السياسية، لأن لها تحفظات عليهم تتمثل في «كونهم مهتمين بالحسابات السياسية»، في حين أن الجبهة تركز اهتمامها على الحسابات الثورية، معرباً عن اندهاشه من اعتقاد بعض القوى السياسية بإمكانية انتصارها على الإخوان عبر الصناديق، مؤكداً أن الأزهريين أكثر من يعرفون خطورة الإخوان في الانتخابات واستحالة تنازلهم عن الأغلبية.
وأشار إلى أن الإخوان كلما شعروا بامتلاك الرئيس مرسي كامل الصلاحيات يزداد نفوذهم في البلد، ويقيّدون الحريات بما فيها حرية الرأي والتعبير، مشيراً إلى أن أعضاء الجبهة بصفتهم أزهريين لا يفاوضون على مصير مصر، وسيدافعون عن الدين من فتاوى شيوخ الإخوان، ومنها فتوى «هاشم إسلام» و«الشيخ المحلاوي»، و«السرجاني»، وغيرهم من الشيوخ الذين يحاولون تعبئة الرأي العام بفتاواهم المغرضة، بحسب وصفه.
واستطرد: «لا نريد خلط الدين بالسياسة، لأن الدين نسبي، فكل شيخ يحاول تفصيله بما يتناسب مع أفكاره السياسية ويخدم مصالحه، وهو ما يضر بالدين لأن خلط الثابت بالمتغير مثل خلط الماء بالزيت»، مشدداً على أن فشل القيادة الدينية في مصر سيتسبب في زيادة نسبة الإلحاد.
وأوضح «نصر» أن نسبة الكفر والإلحاد ستتخطى الـ50% إذا استحوذ الإخوان على حكم مصر، مهدداً بأنه لو تمكن من تنظيم مليونية اليوم قبل غد، فلن يكون هناك مشكلة.
ولفت إلى أن المظاهرات لو لم تكن مثمرة لما ازداد رعب الإخوان يوماً بعد آخر، ولما بادروا بإغلاق قناة «الفراعين» وتحويل رئيس تحرير «الدستور» للمحكمة، وذلك يؤكد خوف الإخوان وضعفهم.


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أغسطس 2012)

يُثبت لحين الانتهاء من التظاهر


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2012)

*على طريقة امن الدولة.. تقارير إخوانية: أعداد المتظاهرين لن تتجاوز 50 ألفًا*







أكدت تقارير أمنية أعدها جهاز الأمن الوطنى، والتى اتفقت مع تصريحات قيادات فى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزبها الحرية والعدالة، أن الأعداد المتوقع اشتراكها فى مليونية اليوم، التى تستهدف إسقاط الرئيس مرسى وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.​​وتوقعت التقارير - بحسب صحيفة الشروق - ألا يزيد عدد المشاركين فى التظاهرات على 50 ألف متظاهر فى جميع الأحوال، مشيرة إلى أن الدعوة للمظاهرات اتخذت زخماً إعلامياً يفوق ما يمثله المشاركون فى المظاهرات، وعددهم والمسيرات التى سيتم تسييرها حتى ميدان التحرير.​​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

*تسجيل متابعة*


----------



## grges monir (24 أغسطس 2012)

نتمنى ان تكون رسالة قوية للحكومة الاخوانية ومحاولة تصحيح مسار الثورة التى فشلت


----------



## V mary (24 أغسطس 2012)

*متابعة​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (24 أغسطس 2012)

متابع​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أغسطس 2012)

*حتى الآن الأمور هادئة ولاتوحى بمظاهرة حتى وليس ثورة.
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أغسطس 2012)

*مظاهرات شباب البحر الاحمر تخرج عقب صلاة الجمعة من الغردقة*

الشروق


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أغسطس 2012)

*أبو الفتوح من المنيا: أرفض مليونية 24 أغسطس والتظاهر السلمي حق للجميع*

*الشروق*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أغسطس 2012)

*بيان الثورة الأول يتم توزيعه الآن بميدان العباسية
*




​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أغسطس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]yPS8TiVU-yA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أغسطس 2012)

الجيش يغلق طريق القصر الرئاسي تأمينا له من مظاهرات اليوم​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أغسطس 2012)

*الشرطة تغلق الطريق للمقر العام للإخوان بالمقطم*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أغسطس 2012)

* الأمن وشباب الإخوان بالمنيا دروع لحماية مقار «الحرية العدالة» من الاعتداء*


*تعليقات: 0 شارك بتعليقك* 



* 
نشر فى : الجمعة 24 أغسطس 2012 - 11:30 ص 
آخر تحديث : الجمعة 24 أغسطس 2012 - 11:46 ص *



*




*






* كتب - ماهر عبد الصبور: * *شهدت شوارع محافظة المنيا سكونا مرتقبا في صباح مليونية اليوم،  بعد ظهور دعوات عديدة للمشاركة في المليونية، بينما شهدت المنشآت العامة  وبخاصة سجن المنيا العمومي ومديرية أمن المنيا ومبنى ديوان المحافظة،  بالإضافة لمقرات الإخوان التي شهدت تواجدا أمنيا مكثفا، وبخاصة بعد أن قام  الإخوان بتحرير محضر ضد بعض نشطاء المجتمع المدني والداعين للخروج في  مظاهرة أمس، وضد بعض فلول الحزب الوطني يؤكدون فيه أن هناك تحريض لحرق  مقرات الجماعة والحزب .*

*كما حرص عدد من القوى والأحزاب على توضيح مواقفهم من المليونية في شكل  بيانات مثل حزب الوسط، واتحاد الثورة المصرية ، وحركة 6 ابريل ، و25 يناير ،  وحماة الثورة ، وعدد من منظمات المجتمع المدنى.*

*فقد انتشرت سيارات الأمن المركزي والمصفحات وملأت بعض الشوارع المحيطة  بمقرات الحرية والعدالة ، كما ظهر شباب الإخوان والذين أعلنوا عن تكوين  دروع بشرية لحماية مقراتهم من أي محاولات حرق أو تدمير أو اعتداء.*

* كما نشر موقع الإخوان بمحافظة المنيا عن قيامهم بتحرير محضر الشرطة رقم  1902 إداري مركز شرطة ملوي ضد نادي عاطف شاكر، صاحب منظمة حقوقية قبطية  بملوي وعدد من فلول الحزب الوطني المنحل؛ بتهمة التحريض على حرق مقرات  الجماعة والحزب في مظاهرات 24 أغسطس.*

* وقال محمد عبد العاطي أحد رموز الإخوان بملوي، إن الجماعة والحزب فضلا  اللجوء للقانون للتعامل مع هذه الدعوات التحريضية، والتي وصفها بأنها  تصرفات شاذة .*

*وقد نفى نادي عاطف شاكر مدير منظمة العدل والتنمية  بالمنيا ما تردد عن  تحريض المنظمة على حرق مقرات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وأعلن عن رفض المنظمة  لأي تخريب ضد المنشآت العامة أو الخاصة أو مقرات الإخوان، مؤكدا أن  المنظمة دعت فقط للتظاهر السلمي طبقا للدستور المصري الذي يكفل حق التظاهر  لكل مواطن أي كان انتماءه السياسي.*

*وأشار عاطف إلى  أن منظمة العدل والتنمية ليست منظمة قبطية كما تدعى  جماعة الإخوان فأغلبية أعضائها  بل وأكثر من 90% منهم  ليسوا أقباط وليست  للمنظمة أي علاقة  بالأديان أو الأنشطة الدينية ومهمتها فقط حقوق الإنسان  وإصدار التحليلات السياسية والاقتصادية عن الأوضاع الراهنة في البلاد وصولا  إلى حلول لتلك المشكلات ، وأضاف أن أي معارض ضد جماعة الإخوان التي لا  تقبل أي انتقادات  تتم محاربته أو تشويه صورته كما أن منظمات المجتمع  المدني باتت مستهدفة من قبل الإخوان  بحملات منظمة  شبيهة لما تعرضت له  الصحف التي انتقدتهم  مؤخرا .*

*كما أعلنت أمانة حزب الوسط بالمنيا عدم مشاركتها في مظاهرات اليوم،  وطالبت القائمين عليها و الداعين لها بإعطاء الرئيس محمد مرسي فرصة حقيقية  لتنفيذ برنامجه الانتخابي و البدء في تأسيس دولة ديمقراطية تحكمها مؤسسات  قوية وفاعلة وقد بدأ بالفعل ذلك من خلال قراراته الأخيرة ، وأضاف البيان أن  نؤكد على أن ثورة 25  يناير قامت من أجل تمكين الشعب من تغيير من يقصر من  المسئولين عبر صندوق الانتخاب و ليس بالتظاهر و الدعوة لإسقاط الرئيس،  ونؤكد أيضا علي الحق في التظاهر السلمي طالما يتحلي بالسلمية و يرفع مطالب  مشروعة.*

*وهو نفس نهج اتحاد الثورة المصرية الذي أصدر أيضا بيانا باسم أمانة  المنيا أكد فيه مؤازرته للإخوان في حماية مقراتهم من أي اعتداء، مع إدانته  للفتاوى غير المسئولة التي صدرت لإقحام الدين في السياسة والتي تصدر عن  قليلي العلم بهدف إرباك المشهد السياسي، وحرص البيان على تأكيده على حق  التظاهر السلمي .*
*الشروق
*
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أغسطس 2012)

​ *واشنطن تحذر رعاياها من التواجد بمناطق المظاهرات بمصر «لاحتمال حدوث اشتباكات»*

​ *الألمانية د.ب.أ* 


​ *
Fri, 24/08/2012 - 12:41
* *حذرت السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة رعاياها في مصر من التواجد في الأماكن التي قد تشهد تجمعات كبيرة خلال مظاهرات «24 أغسطس» الجمعة.*
*وذكرت السفارة، في رسالة أمنية لرعاياها بمصر حول المظاهرات  المحتملة، أن «جماعات تدعو لثورة ثانية استخدمت على مدى الأسابيع الماضية  وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي للدعوة إلى احتجاجات الجمعة للتنديد بالإخوان  المسلمين والحكومة التي يقودها إسلاميون».*
*وأوضحت أن المناوئين للإخوان المسلمين يدعون للتجمع أمام قبر  الجندي المجهول بمدينة نصر وقصر الرئاسة بمصر الجديدة وميدان التحرير،  وكذلك أمام قيادة المنطقة الشمالية بالإسكندرية.*
*ونبهت السفارة الأمريكية رعاياها إلى أن «اشتباكات قد تنشب إذا حدث تلامس بين هاتين المجموعتين في أي من تلك المواقع».*


*المصرى اليوم
* 


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أغسطس 2012)

*تنطلق 3 حركات من شبرا وحتى المنصة وهم اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو والإخوان المسيحيين واتحاد شباب الثورة المستقلة، يعقبهم تجمع عدد من المتظاهرين فى عين شمس وحتى قصر الاتحادية، بجانب تجمع عدد من المتظاهرين بميدان العباسية والتوجه إلى المنصة.*


----------



## Twin (24 أغسطس 2012)

*فين الثورة دية ؟*
*الفيس بوك هادي أوي وتويتر كأنه نايم :smil8:*
*شكل الثورة دية طلعت بخ *
*والا ممكن تسخن ع العصرية :crazy_pil*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 أغسطس 2012)

الرب يحفظ كل المصريين


----------



## Senamor (24 أغسطس 2012)

*اللافتات المرفوعه في العباسية ..
*


----------



## Twin (24 أغسطس 2012)

*هو مش العباسية ده كان فلول ... والتحرير ثوار ... أيه هي مصر بقت فلول بس*​


----------



## The Antiochian (24 أغسطس 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
مصر :القبض على من اطلق النار في ميدان التحرير .
*


----------



## oesi no (24 أغسطس 2012)

*،  أكد محمد أبو حامد، أحد الداعين لمظاهرات 24 و25 أغسطس، عبر بيان الاتحاد  "أن قيام الجيش بغلق شارع الخليفة المأمون أمام المظاهرات السلمية للتعبير  عن حقهم، هو إعادة للدولة البوليسية التي يحتمى بها الرئيس، الذي يرفض حق  التعبير، وتواصل جماعة الإخوان ضغوط وتشويه لهذه الثورة الشعبية، التي ترفض  تردى الأوضاع ووضع حد لأخونة الدولة من فصيل يعيد إنتاج الحزب الوطني بشكل  سريع وقمعى "، على حد قول أبو حامد في البيان.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أغسطس 2012)

شبكة رصد تعليقا على مظاهرة 24 أغسطس
[YOUTUBE]K8uUiH7M6lE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أغسطس 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *ابو حامد يتهم الاستخبارات المصرية والاخوان المسلمين باستخدام غازات سرية تتسبب في إخفاء المتظاهرين*



*المصدر .....؟؟؟؟؟    البوستات الأخوانية موجهة للبلهاء فقط
*


----------



## Twin (24 أغسطس 2012)

*انا شايف ان بقي في ضرب ودم ... كدة ممكن الناس تسخن وتبقي مليونية بجد*​


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2012)

مسيرة ضخمة علي شاشات اون تي في من المنصة 

اخيرا شوفنا ناااااااااااس هههههه


----------



## apostle.paul (24 أغسطس 2012)

*اعتقد انه موضوع فاشل والتوقيت خطأ

الناس هتثور على الاخوان لكن مش دلوقتى لسه قدام شوية 
*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2012)

مشكلة الثورة علي الاخوان ان شريحة الليبرالين والناس العاقلة في البلد دي قليلة للغاية ومحترمة 

لذلك من الصعب ان تحدث التأثير المطلوب


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أغسطس 2012)

*سبع مصابين حتى الآن ..... بعضهم بطلقات خرطوش*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أغسطس 2012)

*وصول مسيرة ابو حامد الى شارع الميرغنى فى محاولة للوصول الى الاتحادية وسط تشديد امنى كثيف*


----------



## jajageorge (24 أغسطس 2012)

الأمن يمنع المتظاهرين من الوصول للقصر 

 منعت قوات الأمن المركزى المتظاهرين المطالبين بإسقاط جماعة الإخوان المسلمين من الوصول لقصر الاتحادية الرئاسي بمصر الجديدة وقاموا بإغلاق جميع الطرق المؤدية إلى مقر القصر.
وقامت قوات الأمن المركزى بوضع الحواجر الحديدية والأسلاك الشائكة على جميع مداخل الطرق المتفرعة من شارع صلاح سالم والمؤدية إلى القصر الجمهورى بالإضافة إلى وضعهم مدرعات تابعة لوزارة الداخيلة على مفارق الطرق.
من جانبهم رفض المظاهرون إغلاق الطرق المؤدية إلى القصر الجمهورى مؤكدين أنهم سيدخلون القصر الجمهورى رغم أنف الجميع، وسط هتافات "هندخل يعنى هندخل", "مش هنمشى هوه يمشى", "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد".
وتتزايد أعداد المتظاهرين أمام القصر الرئاسى بمصر الجديدة مع انتظار مسيرات من أماكن عدة.





اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد


----------



## jajageorge (24 أغسطس 2012)

التجمع: مرسى ووزير الداخلية يتحملون مسئولية الاعتداء علينا ومنعنا من دخول ميدان التحرير 
 

 كتب: 
حسن عبد البر


حمل حزب التجمع مسؤلية الاعتداء عليهم ومنعهم من دخول ميدان التحرير، للرئيس مرسي ووزير الداخلية، وذلك اثناءمسيرتهم السلمية التي ترفع شعارات الدولة المدنية. 
وطالب التجمع في بيان له اليوم ،الجمعة، كافة القوى السياسية باعادة حساباتها من السلطة القائمة التي تمارس ما هو ابشع من اساليب الحزب الوطني المنحل.
وأضاف البيان: "خرجت مسيرة حزب التجمع من ميدان طلعت حرب وانطلقت وسط هتافات المتظاهرين بمدنية الدولة، وحماية حقوق المواطنين، متجهة إلى ميدان التحرير رمز الثورة ".

وأوضح التجمع أنهم فوجئوا بشباب الاخوان يواجهووهم بسيل من الهتافات المضادة، ومنعوهم من دخول الميدان في تقاطع شارع طلعت حرب وميدان التحرير، باستخدام الحجارة، مما دفع متظاهرو التجمع للتراجع، حفاظا على أرواح الشباب وحقنا للدماء.


----------



## jajageorge (24 أغسطس 2012)

عاجل متظاهرو الاتحادية يعلنون حضور عكاشة شاهد متى  

 متظاهرو الاتحادية يعلنون حضور عكاشة في السادسة.. وأبو حامد ينوي الاعتصام أعلن المنظمون لمظاهرات اليوم عن حضور المذيع توفيق عكاشة في الساعة السادسة مساءا، للمشاركة في التظاهرات ضد الرئيس محمد مرسي، وفي الوقت نفسه، أعلن نائب مجلس الشعب السابق محمد أبو حامد نيته الاعتصام أمام قصر الاتحادية.

الوطن


----------



## jajageorge (24 أغسطس 2012)

التجمع: الإخوان أطلقوا الرصاص على شبابنا 

 كتب ـ محمد المصرى:
اتهم حزب التجمع شباب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بمنع مسيرته من دخول ميدان التحرير القادمة من ميدان طلعت حرب، ومواجهتها بالحجارة والرصاص, مما دفع متظاهرو التجمع إلى التراجع حفاظاً على أرواح الشباب وحقناً للدماء.

وذكر بيان أصدره حزب التجمع مساء اليوم: "الآن أصبح واضحاً أمام شعبناً العظيم وقواه الثورية أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين تمارس أبشع أنواع القمع على القوى السياسية معها, ونحمل مسئولية ما حدث للرئيس مرسي ووزير الداخلية ونطالب كافة القوى السياسية لإعادة حسابتها من السلطة القائمة والتي تمارس ماهو أبشع من أساليب الحزب الوطني المنحل".



اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد


----------



## jajageorge (24 أغسطس 2012)

جبرائيل ينضم لمسيرة إسقاط الرئيس 

 نجيب جبرائيل

كتب - محمد معوض ومحمود فايد: منذ 6 دقيقة 21 ثانية 
انضم نجيب جبرائيل الناشط السياسى القبطى إلى المسيرة المتجهة إلى القصر الجمهورى لإسقاط جماعة الإخوان والمطالبة برحيل رئيس الجمهورية.
وقال جبرائيل في تصريحات لـ"بوابة الوفد": "إن المطلب الأساسى للمتظاهرين اليوم فى أنحاء الجمهورية هو إسقاط الإخوان وحلها وتحويل أعضائها للمحاكمة لأنها جماعة غير شرعية وتعمل بالمخالفة لقانون الجمعيات الأهلية بالإضافة إلى ممارستها للاستبداد والدكتاتورية باسم الدين".
وأضاف جبرائيل أنهم خرجوا اليوم من أجل مطالب مشروعة وللإعلان عن رفضهم لهيمنة الإخوان غير الشرعية على مؤسسات الدولة بالإضافة إلى سيطرتها على الرئاسة، مشيرا إلى أنهم لن يتيحوا الفرصة للجماعة للعمل على أخونة الدولة وسيعتصمون أمام القصر حتى يرضخ الرئيس لمطالبهم.
وأشار جبرائيل إلى أن مطالبهم تتضمن أيضا الحفاظ على مدنية الدولة وإعادة تشكيل الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور من أجل دستور مدنى يعبرعن كل المصريين.

الوفد
​


----------



## jajageorge (24 أغسطس 2012)

أحد المنشورات يتم توزيعها في المظاهرة التي يقودها حمدي الفخراني بميدان الشون بالمحلة الكبرى


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أغسطس 2012)

*الاسكندرية الان . الإشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والاخوان و استخدام أسلحة بيضاء و سماع لطلقات ناريه *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أغسطس 2012)

*المتظاهرون يغلقون نفق العروبة اعتراضا على احتجاز 36 أتوبيس قادمة من المنوفية.. ويعلنون الاعتصام أمام القصر*

*24 اغسطس 2012 - 18:53*
*



*
*110*


*



*

*http://shabab.ahram.org.eg/UI/Front/#*


*0* 

*يواصل  المئات من المتظاهرين المشاركين فى مليونية إسقاط الإخوان احتشادهم عند  مدخل شارع القصر الجمهوري ياتى هذا فى الوقت الذى قام فيه المتظاهرون  بإغلاق نفق العروبة ردا على قيام الامن بمنع 37 اتوبيس يستقله المتظاهرون  قادمين من محافظة المنوفية على حد قولهم. هذا وقد قرر العشرات منهم الدخول  في اعتصام مفتوح أمام القصر لحين الاستجابة لمطالبهم التي يأتي علي رأسها  اسقاط جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحل حزب الحرية والعدالة وعزل الرئيس محمد  مرسي. ** 	كتب: محمد شعبان- محمد المركبى- هاجر إسماعيل
	تصوير: محمود شعبان


	وردد المتظاهرون هتافات أعادت للأذهان الأيام الأولى لثورة 25 يناير مع  الفارق .. منها هتاف يا بلدنا يا تكية يا وسية سرقوكى الإخوانجية" " و يسقط  يسقط حكم المرشد" و " إرحل .. إرحل " و " مش هانمشى هو يمشى" .* 

*



* *المتظاهرون يغلقون نفق العروبة*​*

	ووزع النائب السابق محمد أبو حامد بيانا أطلق عليه البيان رقم واحد حدد فيه أهداف مظاهرات اليوم في النقاط التالية* *

	- تنفيذ حل جماعة الاخوان المسلمين وذلك بتسليم أموال ومكاتب الجماعة وأصولها للدولة باعتباره مال عام ملك للشعب* *

	- التحقيق مع أعضاء مكتب الارشاد وقيادات حزب الحرية والعدالة بشأن مصادر  تمويل الجماعة وتورط أعضاء مكتب الارشاد في لقاءات مع شخصيات وجهات أجنبية  منها رئيس جهاز المخابرات القطري والسماح لدول أجنبية بالتدخل في الشأن  الداخلي المصري بما يضر بالأمن القومي المصري* *

	- اعادة التحقيق في أحداث فتح السجون والاعتداء علي أقسام الشرطة وموقعة الجمل وتحديد علاقة الاخوان وحماس بهذه الأحداث.* 
*



* *المتظاهرون يغلقون نفق العروبة*​*

	- التحقيق العاجل فى مقتل جنودنا برفح ومحاسبة الفاعل الحقيقى.* *

	- عزل حكومة هشام قنديل.* *

	وأكد محمد أبو حامد فى بيانه أن التجمع الرئيسى للمتظاهرين والاعتصام هو  أمام القصر الجمهورى، وأمام مقر مكتب الارشاد بالمقطم وأن ما يشاع بأن مكان  الثورة هو ميدان التحرير هو كلام غير صحيح، ووصف أبو حامد الدعوة للتوجه  لميدان التحرير بأنها إشاعات يطلقها الاخوان لتشتيت الثوار، وأكد أيضا أن  المكتب التنفيذى لثورة 24 أغسطس بصدد اصدار بيانات رسمية أخرى حول مظاهرات  اليوم.* *

	ووصف أبوحامد مظاهرات اليوم بأنها ثورة سلمية لاعنف فيها ويستخدم فيها المتظاهرون حقهم الدستورى بالتعبير عن الرأى.*  
*



* *المتظاهرون يغلقون نفق العروبة*​ *
	يذكر أن المئات فقط قد تجمعوا أمام القصر الجمهورى منذ ظهر اليوم وأعلنوا  عن اعتصامهم فى شارع القصر لضغط على النظام السياسى للاستجابة لمطالبهم،  ورفع المتظاهرون صور توفيق عكاشة مفجر هذه الثورة، وقام باعة البوسترات  ببيع صور صغيرة و"دبابيس"تحمل صور لتوفيق عكاشة وعمر سليمان وحسنى مبارك!

	وأكد المتظاهرون أنهم ليسوا فى عداء مع الشرطة أو الجيش وأنهم يحترمون  الأمن ولن يدخلوا فى مصادمات مع الشرطة، ولن يسعوا للاصطدام بقوات الأمن  المركزى المنتشرة حول القصر لتأمينه.* 

*



* *المتظاهرون يغلقون نفق العروبة*​*

	وشارك فى مظاهرة اليوم العشرات من المواطنيين الذين يبدو من مظهرهم أنهم  جاءوا من محافظات وقرى مصر، وقد أدى انضمام متظاهرى المنصة للقصر الجمهورى  لزيادة الأعداد المتظاهرين بشكل ملحوظ.* *

	وانتشرت منشورات بين المتظاهرين تدعوا لانقاذ الإسلام من تجار الدين تحت شعار "ا حمى بلدك من الاعيب السياسة". لا للإخوان :* *

	- رشوة الغلابة بالزيت والسكر.* *

	- مالهمش كلمة ولاعهد.* *

	- امريكا تدعمهم ببجاحة .* *

	- فلوسهم كتير..منعرفش منين.* *

	- من معهم مؤمن ومن ضدهم كافر.* 
*



* *المتظاهرون يغلقون نفق العروبة*​*

	الجدير بالذكر أن العشرات من المتظاهرين قد بدأوا فى الانسحاب من امام قصر  الاتحادية مساء اليوم ، واشتبك المتظاهرون مع بعض الصحفيين ومرسالى  القنوات الفضائية الأخرى فقاموا بمطاردة الصحفية سارة رمضان محررة بصحيفة  البديل كما قاموا بتكسير كاميرات ومعدات إحدى القنوات التليفزيونية ومطاردة  بعض المعدين فى شارع صلاح سالم.* 
*



* *المتظاهرون يغلقون نفق العروبة
الشباب
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أغسطس 2012)

*#رصد‬‏ | ‎‫#الاسكندرية‬‏ | إصابة مراسل رصد ياسر الشريف اثناء تغطية الاشتباكات بين مؤيدي ومعارضي تظاهرات 24 اغسطس... ‎*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أغسطس 2012)

*   						إطلاق رصاص على المتظاهرين بالإسكندرية 







 صورة أرشيفية​ 
   		 		   			 								الاسكندرية – اميرة عوض: 			 	   		منذ 27 دقيقة 52 ثانية  		 
 	هاجم مجهولون بحوزتهم أسلحة نارية "طبنجات وشوم  وسلاح ابيض وسيوف"،   المتظاهرين المعارضين للرئيس محمد مرسي والاخوان  وقاموا بغلق شارع المشير  امتداد المنطقة الشمالية.
 	كما منعوا السيارات وأوقفوا حركة الترام وقاموا بإثارة  الرعب للمتظاهرين  والقاء الحجارة، مما جعل المتظاهرين لا يستطعون الحركة  وفر بعضهم، ونشبت  عدة حرائق محدودة في غياب من الشرطة والجيش، وقد نتج عن  هذا بعض الاصابات  من فتح في الرأس وكسر في الذراع.
	واكتفت الشرطة العسكرية بتأمين المنطقة المركزية الشمالية فقط دون التدخل،   وتم اغلاق المحلات بشارع المشير وهم يرددون ألفاظاً نابية علي معارضي   مرسي، فيما قام شباب الإخوان بتأمين مقر الحرية العدالة القريب من المنطقة   الشمالية. 

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - إطلاق رصاص على المتظاهرين بالإسكندرية 
​*​


----------



## SALVATION (24 أغسطس 2012)

​



* المعتصمون أمام قصر الرئاسة يضربون مصور "الجزيرة" بـ"الشبشب" ويعتدون على فريق "البديل"  

  	 		  							Fri, 08/24/2012 - 18:46 						


​



 







    المتظاهرون يحطمون كاميرا القناة ويطاردون محررة ومصور من "البديل" في الشارع



  كتب: 
  محمد هيكل وأمينة عرابي / تصوير _ آدم


    اعتدى  المعتصمين أمام قصر الاتحادية الرئاسي، على طاقم قناة الجزيرة،  وضربوا  مصور القناة بالأيدي و"الشباشب"، وحطموا الكاميرا، وطارد العشرات  طاقم  القناة الذي كان يغطي الاعتصام إلى خارج المنطقة. كما اعتدوا على  محرري  "البديل".
  وهتف المتظاهرون "الجزيرة  برة.. الجزيرة لأ"، وتجمع المتظاهرون  المشاركون في مظاهرات  24 أغسطس حول  طاقم القناة، وانهالوا بالضرب على  المصور.
 وحطم المتظاهرون الكاميرا، عندما كانت تصور النائب السابق محمد أبو حامد، أبرز الداعين للمظاهرات اليوم، يلقي كلمته.
 وترك المتظاهرون مصور  الجزيرة، واعتدوا على الزميلة سارة رمضان محررة  "البديل" والزميل مصطفى  سعيد المصور، أثناء توثيقهم لاعتداء المتظاهرين  على فريق الجزيرة.
وصاح  أحد المتظاهرين مشيراً  للزميلة "البنت دي من الإخوان.. أنا شفتها في جنازة  عمر سليمان، بتتكلم مع  قناة مصر 25"، واعتدى المتظاهرون على فريق "البديل"  وطاردوا سمر ومصطفى  في شارع يوسف عباس، في الاتجاه المؤدي للمنصة، وهتف  المتظاهرون "يا خونة  يا اللي بعتوا مصر".​*​


----------



## SALVATION (24 أغسطس 2012)

*الصفحة الرسميه للدكتور توفيق عكاشه
*

* أنباء عن وفاة شخص أمام قيادة المنطقة الشمالية وإصابة أكثر من 7 متظاهرين #ENN #Egypt
 اصيب عدد من المتظاهرين أمام قيادة المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية وذلك بسبب اعتداء بعض المندثين على المظاهرة حيث كان بحوزتهم أسلحة نارية وبيضاء و مولوتوف وفضوا المظاهرة بالقوة .
*




​


----------



## SALVATION (24 أغسطس 2012)

*الصفحة الرسميه للدكتور توفيق عكاشه
*

* عاااااااجل 
 وصول عدد المتظاهرين امام الاتحاديه من ناحية نفق العروبة الي ١٥٠ الف متظاهر وتزايد سريع في عدد المتظاهرين



*





​


----------



## SALVATION (24 أغسطس 2012)

*الصفحة الرسميه للدكتور توفيق عكاشه*



*مسيره اعلى كوبرى العروبه تتجه الى قصر الاتحاديه
*


----------



## SALVATION (24 أغسطس 2012)

*الصفحة الرسميه للدكتور توفيق عكاشه*

*صورة لتظاهر جماعة " أزهريون مع الدولة المدنية " ضد الآخوان

*


----------



## SALVATION (24 أغسطس 2012)

حمدي الفخراني: أنصار "الحرية والعدالة" اعتدوا على المشاركين في تظاهرات اليوم​

كتب : فاطمة النشابي ​ 






صور مسيرة ضدد الاخوان بالمحلة يقودها النائب حمدي الفخراني
أكد النائب السابق بمجلس الشعب حمدي الفخراني أن من أهم مطالب اليوم "حل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين"، مشيرا إلى "ضرورة إخضاع مصادر التمويل الجماعة للرقابة". 
واتهم الفخراني، في مداخلته الهاتفية على قناة "أون تي في"، جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بمسؤوليتها عن "عمليات التهريب في غزة"، وعارض الفخراني استحواذ الرئيس مرسي على السلطة التشريعية، "حيث إن الرئيس لم يحترم قرار المحكمة الدستورية بحل مجلس الشعب"، وختم الفخراني مداخلته الهاتفية بأن "أنصار جماعة الحرية والعدالة اعتدوا على المشاركين في تظاهرات اليوم".​ 



الوطن​​​


----------



## SALVATION (24 أغسطس 2012)

إيفون مسعد :أعداد المتظاهرين تجاوزت المليون..وشعارنا "لا لدولة المرشد"


الجمعة 24.08.2012 - 08:22 م







اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو


اكدت ايفون مسعد المنسق الاعلامى لاتحاد شباب ماسبيرو ان الاتحاد مشارك مع كافة القوى الوطنيه 24 اغسطس ، مضيفا انه فى حالة الاعتصام امام قصر الاتحاديه سوف يشارك الاتحاد بكل اعضائه فى الاعتصام، مشيرة الي ان الاعداد الموجوده الآن تتعدى المليون مصرى كلهم يرفعون شعار " لا لدولة المرشد".

واشارت ايفون الي ان الاتحاد يطالب خلال التظاهره بوقف " اخونة الدوله " ،والإجراءات القمعية وتكميم الأفواه الذي يستهدف حرية الرأي والتعبير ممثلة في وسائل الإعلام المتعددة، والملاحقة القضائية لمن ينتقد شخص أو أفعال الرئيس.

وقالت ايفون : زاد على ذلك التهديد باستخدام العنف والقتل ضد من يقومون بمظاهرات سلمية رغم أن وصول الرئيس مرسى للحكم جاء عن طريق مظاهرات مثيلة، إضافة إلى أنهم راحوا يصدرون الفتاوى التي تحرم الخروج على الحاكم!! في شكل يعيد صورة النظام البائد وإنما بطريقة أسوأ .

واضافت "من منطلق هذه الاوضاع قرر اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو تضامنه وتأييده للثورة الاحتجاجية السلمية يومي 24 و25 أغسطس الجاري، ضد مشروع أخونة الدولة، ومن أجل بعض الأهداف المحددة والمعلنة ومنها رفض قرار رئيس الجمهورية بإعطاء نفسه صلاحية إصدار وإلغاء الإعلانات الدستورية بدون استفتاء شعبي أو التشاور مع القوى السياسية، ورفض أخونة مؤسسات الدولة، وإصدار قانون بتجريم التعيينات السياسية للحفاظ على الهيكل الإدارى للدولة. وتقنيين وضع جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ومعرفة مصادر تمويلها والأنشطة المصرح لها بمزاولتها طبقا لقوانين البلاد، أو حلها في حالة رفض تقنينها. 

وأيدت ايفون التحقيق مع قيادات جماعة الإخوان وحزب الحرية والعدالة بشأن مصادر تمويل الجماعة والحزب خاصة منذ قيام ثورة 25 يناير حتى تاريخه.

وقالت "هذه الثورة التي قامت من أجل الحرية والعيش والعدالة الاجتماعية والتى تبددت على يد جماعة الإخوان التي تهمين على السلطات الثلاث مما يهدد بتفكك الدولة المصرية".

وأكدت على ضرورة التحقيق مع قيادات الجماعة بشأن لقاءات جمعت بينهم وبين شخصيات وجهات أجنبية والسماح لدول أجنبية بالتدخل في الشأن الداخلي لمصر بما يضر بالأمن القومي المصري، وإعادة التحقيق بشأن هروب المتهمين الأجانب في قضية التمويل الأجنبي وتحديد مسئولية الجماعة عن ذلك، والتحقيق في علاقة الإخوان بفتح السجون أثناء الثورة وتهريب عناصر حماس وحزب الله.

كما طالبت ايفون بالتحقيق فيما أعلنه اللواء الروينى ومحمد البلتاجى حول مشاركة الإخوان في موقعة الجمل، ووجودهم فوق أسطح المنازل، واتهامهم بقتل المتظاهرين، والتحقيق مع الرئيس بصفته في السماح بإرسال الكهرباء وشحنات السولار ومواد غذائية مدعمة لقطاع غزة في وقت يمر الشعب المصري بأزمات اقتصادية طاحنة يفتقد فيها لكل ما يتم تهريبه خارج البلاد.


صدى البلد
​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (24 أغسطس 2012)

كل نقطة دم أريقت

كل جرح نزف

فى رقبتكما أنت يابو هادم وياتوفيق عفاشة يوم القيامة


----------



## Twin (24 أغسطس 2012)

*الاسكندريه تقدم اول حالتين وفاه لثوره ٢٤ اغسطس علي يد الاخوان*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (24 أغسطس 2012)

فشلت مليونتهم الخائبة 

عرفوا الآن حجمهم الحقيقى فى الشارع

حق عليهم أن يتواروا خجلا وأسفا

هم كالزبد الذى يذهب جفاء 

وسيبقى الذى ينفع الناس فى الأرض

ياأبا حامد 

ياتوفيق

ليس مكانكما هنا


----------



## Twin (24 أغسطس 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> كل نقطة دم أريقت
> 
> كل جرح نزف
> 
> فى رقبتكما أنت يابو هادم وياتوفيق عفاشة يوم القيامة


 
*وليه متقلش في دم الأخوان الخونة ؟*
*مش هما دول ال باعوا مصر لأمريكا وقطر والسعودية *
*أحنا أسقطنا مبارك علشان كان كلب للأمريكان مع أنها سياسة *
*وقلنا هنجيب رئيس زي ظاظا ... ويظبط البلد وينغنغها *
*جلنا الأستبن مرسي -شرارة- ... ال في 70 يوم البلد ماتت أكتر ما هي ميته *
*ال في 70 يوم شفنا ال حصل في ال 30 سنة بتوع مبارك *
*مرسي الأستبن ... ال بيمشي تحت ظل المرشد *
*مصر ... بجد عليها العوض*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

*ياسر بقولك إيه

إشمعنى الدم اللى إتهدر فى 28 يناير 2011 كان فى رقبة مبارك

ليه الكيل بمكيالين*


----------



## Twin (24 أغسطس 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> فشلت مليونتهم الخائبة
> 
> عرفوا الآن حجمهم الحقيقى فى الشارع
> 
> ...


 
*اينعم صدقت ... وبالحق*
*فعكاشة وابو حامد وشفيق وطنطاوي مكنهم ليس هنا فهم فلول *
*ولكن هذا أيضاً ليس مكان تجار الدين -اخوان وسلفيين- عملاء الخليج وامريكا وحماس *

*هذه دولة شرفاء بسطاء بمختلف انتمائتهم ... فكل ما نريده أن نعيش في كرامة نعيش حياة طبيعية كبقية سكان هذا الكوكب *
*نعيش بدون متاجرة بدماءنا ومعناتنا ولا بما ندين به*

*فليرحل كل هؤلاء ... فلول وعسكر واخوان وسلفيين بتابعيهم الي الجحيم*​


----------



## Senamor (24 أغسطس 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> إيفون مسعد :أعداد المتظاهرين تجاوزت المليون..وشعارنا "لا لدولة المرشد"
> 
> [/SIZE]



*ياساتر يارب 

بس ليه القنوات المصرية مخبية الاعداد دي

الاعلام المصري عمره ماهيتغير :11azy:*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (24 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ياسر بقولك إيه*
> 
> *إشمعنى الدم اللى إتهدر فى 28 يناير 2011 كان فى رقبة مبارك*
> 
> *ليه الكيل بمكيالين*


 
لا ياإبرينى

لاتخلطى الأمور

جرخى اليوم أو حتى الموتى ( لاقدر الله ) ليسوا 

بأيدى الشرطة أو الجيش أو بأوامر مباشرة من 

مرسى

بل سببها احتكاكات بين فريقين دعا إليها دعاة الفتنة من طرف واحد معروف !


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> لا ياإبرينى
> 
> لاتخلطى الأمور
> 
> ...



*إنت بتهزر يا ياسر

ومؤيدى مرسى جابوا منين الاسلحة *


----------



## ياسر الجندى (24 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+;[QUOTE قال:
			
		

> 3268757]*إنت بتهزر يا ياسر*


 
لا باتجمل

*



ومؤيدى مرسى جابوا منين الاسلحة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

[/QUOTE]*
*أوبااااااا*
*صحيح كل الدبابات والمدفعية والهاون *
*الإخوان جانوها منييييين ؟*
*أكيد انتى فى مصر *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> [/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
> *أوبااااااا*
> *صحيح كل الدبابات والمدفعية والهاون *
> *الإخوان جانوها منييييين ؟*
> *أكيد انتى فى مصر *



*بنتكلم على الاسلحة البيضا و السودا

مش الاسلحة التقيلة*


----------



## Senamor (24 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بنتكلم على الاسلحة البيضا و السودا
> 
> مش الاسلحة التقيلة*




*البيضا من المطبخ والسودا بقت تتباع دلوقتي في اي حته  :crazy_pil*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 أغسطس 2012)

*كيف تبرأون الاخوان الشياطين من الدم بهذه السهولة ؟؟*​


----------



## TELLER (24 أغسطس 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *كيف تبرأون الاخوان الشياطين من الدم بهذه السهولة ؟؟*​


 



 تصوير المصري اليوم 



Prev Next Pause Play 


1 

*ابو حامد  زار سمير جعجع   وقال انه  ملهمة ومثله الاعلى*
*واظن انك  سورى  وعارف مين هو سمير جعجع  ودوره فى الحرب الاهلية*
*حتى فيه مسيحسن فى لبنان بيكرهوه  واخرتها اخد شلوت اسرائيلى*
*وعشان كده ابو حامد اخد قفا جامد  من الشعب المصرى*


----------



## jajageorge (24 أغسطس 2012)

فشل مفاوضات فتح نفق العروبة  


 كتب ـ أحمد حمدي ومحمود فايد: 
فشلت المفاوضات التى أجرتها عدة قيادات من قوات الأمن المركزي المتواجدة بمنطقة نفق العروبة بمصر الجديدة فى إقناع المتظاهرين الداعين لحل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بفتح نفق العروبة أمام السيارات.
وقاد المفاوضات مع المتظاهرين أحد عمداء الشرطة والذى أكد للمتظاهرين عدم التعرض للتظاهرات السلمية ووجوب حمايتها، مشيرا الى ان قطع الطريق جريمة يعاقب عليها القانون، كما دعا المتظاهرين إلى فتح الطريق لعدم تعطل مصالح المواطنين".
إلا ان المتظاهرين رفضوا طلب الشرطة بفتح الطريق امام السيارات وقاموا بافتراش الارض امامها.
وكثفت قوات الامن تواجدها في نفق العروبة حيث تحرك العشرات من جنود الامن المركزي بالقرب من النفق الامر الذي تسبب في استياء المتظاهرين مرددين هتافات مناهضة للشرطة والاخوان.

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد ​


----------



## jajageorge (24 أغسطس 2012)

أبو حامد للبديل: 3 ملايين شاركوا في مظاهرات اليوم.. وسنقطع الطرق ونضرب عن الطعام لو فشل اعتصامنا.. وإما مطالبنا أو الموت  

                                                                                                                                   كتب: 
محمد علي الدين ومحمد هيكل / تصوير _ شيماء سيد


نائب المنحل: لن ندخل التحرير إلا بعد تطهيره من سارقي الثورة وعناصر الثورة المضادة
أدعو المثقفين للنزول للثورة بدلا من محاولة تشويه ما يحدث بالتقليل من الأعداد الحقيقة للذين نزلوا للشوارع 



قدر النائب السابق محمد أبو حامد أحد أبرز الداعين لمظاهرات اليوم عدد المتظاهرين الذين خرجوا في مصر اليوم بأكثر من 3 ملايين متظاهر.. وقال أبو حامد في تصريحات للبديل إنه في حال فشل الاعتصام أمام قصر الاتحادية للمطالبة بحل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وتشكيل مجلس رئاسي مدني، فستكون الخطوة الثانية هي التصعيد, والذي سيبدأ بقطع طرق فرعية يليها قطع طرق رئيسية وإذا لم تتم الاستجابة للمطالب أيضاً سيكون هناك إضراب عن الطعام ولا بديل عن تنفيذ المطالب إلا الموت.
يذكر أن البديل لم ترصد من الثلاثة ملايين الذين تحدث عنهم أبو حامد سوى عدة آلاف غالبيتهم تجمعوا أمام قصر الاتحادية .
وأكد أبو حامد الذي وصل إلى مقر الاعتصام أمام قصر الاتحادية إنهم لن يدخلوا إلى ميدان التحرير إلا بعد أن يتم تطهيره من سارقي الثورة وعناصر الثورة المضادة . داعيا المثقفين للنزول بدلا من محاولة تشويه ما يحدث بالتقليل من الأعداد الحقيقية للذين خرجوا للشوارع .
وأضاف أبو حامد في تصريحاته لـ"البديل" أن المطالب التي ينادون بها من حقهم, ولا بديل عن تحقيقها بعد التصعيد إلا الموت.
وكان المئات قد خرجوا في مسيرة من أمام قصر الاتحادية تطوف شوارع مصر الجديدة منددة بحكم مرسي وتطالب بإسقاطه, ومزق المتظاهرون لافتات التهنئة بمناسبة عيد الفطر الخاصة بحزب الحرية والعدالة, بالإضافة إلى لافتات لمرسي كانت متواجدة بشارع الثورة أثناء مرور المسيرة به.
ورفع المتظاهرون شعارات "لا لأخونة الدولة", و"يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد", و"لا لتكميم الأفواه", وهتفوا هتافات منددة بالإخوان منها "الشعب يريد إسقاط الإخوان", و" أيوه بنهتف ضد المرشد", و"المرشد باطل والتأسيسية باطل وخيرت الشاطر باطل", و"الشعب المصري أهه أهه".






سياسة
البديل


----------



## jajageorge (24 أغسطس 2012)

المتظاهرون بالإسكندرية يصعدون بقطع طريق الكورنيش بكوبري ستانلي‎ 

 قطع العشرات من المتطاهرين طريق كورنيش البحر علي كوبري ستانلي اعتراضا على الاعتداءات التي طالتهم أمام المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية وعلي مقتل أحد الأشخاص كما قالوا وهو ما نفته مصادر أمنية بالأسكندرية .
.
وكان العشرات قد خرجوا بمسيرة من أمام المنطقة الشمالية علي طريق الكرنيش بسيدي جابر بعد الاشتباكات التي حدثت أمام المنطقة الشمالية استخدم فيها الأسلحة النارية والبيضاء ، وأدت إلى إصابة عدد من المواطنين مع عدد من مؤيدين الرئيس محمد مرسي وأهالى منطقة سيدي جابر .
وأكدت داليا محمود إحدى المتظاهرات أن المسيرة خرجت ضد الاعتداءات التي حدثت ضد المتظاهرين من أنصار مرسي نافية أن يكون المتظاهرين بدأوا في الاعتداء على أنصار مرسي ، وبررت وجود الأسلحة أنها لحماية المظاهرة بعد الفتاوي التي خرجت بهدر دمهم .


شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -
​


----------



## jajageorge (24 أغسطس 2012)

اخبار مصر | صورة لبلطجى يحمل

اسلحة نارية فى اشتباكات اليوم



بالاسكندرية .24_أغسطس


----------



## jajageorge (24 أغسطس 2012)

البلتاجى: سيأتى يوم لا يجد فيه عكاشة وأبو حامد وبكرى من يدعمهم

الجمعة، 24 أغسطس 2012 - 

 كتبت مروة عبد المقصود

أكد الدكتور محمد البلتاجى، أمين حزب الحرية والعدالة بالقاهرة ورئيس لجنة الاقتراحات بالجمعية التأسيسية لصياغة الدستور أن الأعداد "القليلة" التى نزلت لمعارضة مرسى الجمعة تؤكد نجاح الرئيس محمد مرسى فى تغيير موقف معارضيه بنسبة 99.9%.

وتابع البلتاجى" لست مع فكرة (أن هؤلاء لشرذمة قليلون) وأتمنى على الرئيس مرسى مزيداً من الجهد حتى يأتى اليوم الذى يقف فيه أبو حامد وبكرى وعكاشة وأحمد شفيق ورفعت السعيد (ونجيب ساويرس ورضا إدوارد) وليس معهم أحد. 

واستكمل" أكرر ما قلته أمس علينا ألا ننشغل بالزبد فسيذهب جفاء ولكن علينا أن نجتهد لتحقيق ما ينفع الناس ليمكث فى الأرض". 


اليوم السابع


----------



## jajageorge (24 أغسطس 2012)

النجار: تصنيف المتظاهرين وتوزيع صكوك الوطنية على الناس مرفوض 

 الدكتور مصطفى النجار 
كتبت مروة عبد المقصود

أكد الدكتور مصطفى النجار، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، أن تصنيف المتظاهرين إلى وطنيين وغير وطنيين يمثل تناقضا، لافتا إلى أن حق التظاهر مكفول للجميع.

وقال النجار عبر تغريدة بموقع تويتر: "لا تذهب لملعب خصمك وتتحداه بنفس أدواته التى لا تمتلكها لأن خصمك سيسحقك، استخدم أدواتك التى لا يمتلكها خصمك وابحث عن نقاط ضعفه واجعلها قوتك". 

وتابع النجار: "تصنيف بعض المتظاهرين إلى وطنيين وآخرين غير وطنيين لأنهم لا يروقون لنا تناقض.. التظاهر حق للجميع وتوزيع صكوك الوطنية على الناس مرفوض". 


اليوم السابع


----------



## jajageorge (24 أغسطس 2012)

*فيديو | لحظة هجوم ملشيات وشباب الاخوان على متظاهري 24 اغسطس بالاسكندرية*

[YOUTUBE]_oN13_UmDR4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jajageorge (24 أغسطس 2012)

الصحة : 10 مصابين فى المظاهرات أمام نفق العروبة والتحرير حتى الآن  

 الدكتور أحمد الانصارى نائب رئيس هيئة اسعاف مصر 

8/25/2012 12:08:00 AM
القاهرة - (أ ش أ): 
أعلنت وزارة الصحة والسكان ان عدد المصابين فى مظاهرات اليوم فى التحرير والمنصة ونفق العروبة بلغت 10 مصابين ولا توجد أية اصابات فى المحافظات حتى الآن.
وصرح الدكتور أحمد الانصارى نائب رئيس هيئة اسعاف مصر اليوم بأنه تم نقل 4 حالات من تجمعات ميدان التحرير الى المستشفيات من بينهم حالتان إلى مستشفى المنيرة ، وحالتان الى مستشفى قصر العينى واصابتهم تراوحت مابين كدمة بالرقبة وتسمم وخرطوش بالرقبة وخرطوش بالقدم اليمنى.
وأشار إلى أنه تم تقديم كافة الاسعافات والفحوصات والتحاليل اللازمة لهم فور دخولهم وحالتهم شبه مستقرة.
وأضاف ان الحالات الست الاخرى تم اسعافهم جميعا فى الموقع من بينهم 3 حالات من المتظاهرين أمام نفق العروبة ، و3 حالات أخرى من متظاهرى ميدان التحرير واصاباتهم كانت مابين اغماءات وهبوط ، وقامت فرق المسعفين العاملة على سيارات الاسعاف والعيادات المتنقلة بتقديم الاسعافات اللازمة لهم وحالتهم مستقرة.




مصراوى

​


----------



## jajageorge (24 أغسطس 2012)

متظاهرو 24 أغسطس يطردون أنصار مرسى من محيط قصر الرئاسة

السبت، 25 أغسطس 2012 

 كتب محمد عوض ومحمود عثمان وحسن مجدى

شهد شارع الأهرام المجاور لمقر رئاسة الجمهورية بقصر الاتحادية هجوما من قبل متظاهرى 24 أغسطس على العشرات من مؤيدى الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، الذين رددوا الهتافات المؤيدة له فى الشارع أمام القصر.

جاء متظاهرو 24 أغسطس من مقر اعتصامهم من فوق نفق العروبة بعد أن وردت إليهم معلومات عن اشتباكات بشارع الأهرام بين عدد من أصدقائهم ومؤيدى الدكتور مرسى. 


وفور حضورهم قام متظاهرو 24 أغسطس برشق مؤيدى مرسى بالحجارة وزجاجات المياه الفارغة، وطاردوهم فى شارع الأهرام وتمكنوا من فرض سيطرتهم على الشارع، فى الوقت الذى تناقصت فيه أعداد المعتصمين أمام مقر قصر رئاسة الجمهورية مع الساعات الأولى لصباح 25 أغسطس. 




اليوم السابع


----------



## jajageorge (24 أغسطس 2012)

أبو العزائم : مرسي رئيس بالإرهاب 

 انتقد الشيخ علاء الدين أبو العزائم شيخ الطريقة العزمية الصوفية سياسات الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية، قائلًا: " الرئيس مرسي أتى لكرسي الرئاسة بالإرهاب الذي مارسته جماعة الإخوان المسلمين في فترة الانتخابات الرئاسية والتي مازالت تمارسه حتى الآن".
وقال أبو العزائم أثناء مشاركته في تظاهرات إسقاط الإخوان في محيط القصر الجمهوري مساء اليوم الجمعة أنه نزل اليوم للتضامن مع هذه التظاهرات لرفض الإرهاب الذي تمارسه الإخوان في مصر خاصة بعد وصولهم لسدة الحكم قائلًا : " الإخوان يمارسون الإرهاب في مصر وعلينا الوقوف لهم" .


شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -


----------



## amgd beshara (25 أغسطس 2012)

*كل ما ذكرتة الصحف عن الثورة*

القاهرة - (أ ش أ):
أبرزت صحف القاهرة الصادرة صباح، اليوم السبت،  أنباء المظاهرات التى تم تنظيمها أمس الجمعة ، لإسقاط جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين بحزبها الحرية والعدالة، وشارك فيها حزب التجمع واتحاد الشباب  الاشتراكي واتحاد الشباب التقدمى واتحاد النساء التقدمى.
وقالت الصحف  إن مليونية '' 24 أغسطس'' التى دعا إليها النائب السابق محمد أبو حامد،  لإسقاط جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بحزبها الحرية والعدالة، لم تحظ باهتمام  كبير من قبل المتظاهرين، بعدما امتنع العديد عن المشاركة.
وأضافت أن  العشرات من مؤيدي الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، تجمعوا أمس الجمعة  بميدان التحرير، تنديدا بدعوة محمد أبو حامد، رئيس حزب حياة المصريين  لإسقاط الرئيس وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، رافعين الأعلام المصرية وأعلاما  بيضاء تحمل صور الرئيس محمد مرسى مكتوب عليها ''محمد مرسى رئيس  الجمهورية''.
وتحت عنوان ''مظاهرات محدودة بالقاهرة فى غياب  الأحزاب'' قالت صحيفة (الأهرام) إن الآلاف من المواطنين نظموا - مع غياب  واضح للأحزاب - مظاهرات أمس في ميدان التحرير، وأمام المنصة في مدينة نصر،  كما تحركت مسيرة في نحو الثالثة والربع بعد ظهر أمس، من طريق صلاح سالم إلى  مقر رئاسة الجمهورية في مصر الجديدة، وردد المتظاهرون شعارات مناهضة  لجماعة الإخوان، ونددوا بسياسات رئيس الجمهورية محمد مرسي.
وأضافت أن  ميدان التحرير شهد مواجهة محدودة بين عشرات من أنصار التيار الديني،  ومتظاهرين من حزب التجمع، مما أدى إلى إصابة شخص واحد بجروح في الرأس، كما  أثار بلطجي الذعر في الميدان، بعد أن أطلق النار، مما أدى إلى إصابة سبعة  أشخاص بطلقات خرطوش، ونجح المتظاهرون في القبض على البلطجي، وأوسعوه ضربا،  قبل اقتياده إلى أقرب قسم للشرطة.
وأشارت إلى أن قوات الأمن المركزي،  والحرس الجمهوري، نجحتا في منع المرور بعدة طرق قريبة من مقر الرئاسة (قصر  الاتحادية)، بهدف تجنب التحام مسيرات المتظاهرين معا أمام القصر.
ووصف  المستشار أحمد مكي وزير العدل- في تصريحات خاصة لـ(الأهرام) قرار الدكتور  محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، بإلغاء الحبس الاحتياطي للصحفيين في جرائم النشر  بالقفزة الحضارية ، والخطوة على طريق الإصلاح، مشيرا إلى أن القرار اعتراف  من الدولة بأهمية الرسالة السامية، التي تحملها الصحافة للمجتمع، وتعهد  مكي بمزيد من الآليات القانونية والتشريعات لتوفير المناخ الديمقراطي.
ونقلت  صحيفة (الجمهورية) عن خالد الأزهري وزير القوي العاملة قوله إنه يجري  حاليا التنسيق مع الجانب الليبي لإرسال نحو المليون عامل مصري للمشاركة في  مشروعات إعمار ليبيا وسيتم البدء فى ارسال هؤلاء العمال خلال الأيام  القادمة.
وأضاف أن اجتماع الأمس بين الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس الوزراء  مع ممثلي اتحاد النقابات المستقلة بحضور وزراء التنمية المحلية والقوي  العاملة وشئون المجالس النيابية والصناعة ناقش تعديل التشريعات العمالية  لضمان حصول العمال على حقوقهم، مشيرا إلى أن رئيس الوزراء استمع إلى شكاوي  العمال وسبل حلها والتحديات التى تواجه مصر فى الفترة الحالية.
وأشارت  الصحيفة إلى اشتباكات مؤسفة وقعت أمس في ميدان التحرير في اليوم الأول  لتظاهرات 24 و25 أغسطس التي دعا إليها محمد أبو حامد وتوفيق عكاشة للثورة  على جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والمطالبة بحل الجماعة وحزب الحرية والعدالة.
وقالت  إن المناطق التي كان من المقرر التظاهر بها شهدت هدوءً شديدا بسبب ارتفاع  درجة الحرارة وقلة عدد المشاركين في التظاهرات التي قادها محمد أبو حامد من  ميدان العباسية حتي قصر الاتحادية.
وأضافت أن قوات الجيش والشرطة  أقامت حواجز أمنية وأغلقت الطرق المؤدية لوزارة الدفاع وقصر الرئاسة مما  دفع المتظاهرين للتوجه إلى المنصة والتجمع هناك ثم تقرير اتجاه المسيرات.
ومن  جانبها، قالت صحيفة (أخبار اليوم) إن الدعوات لمظاهرات 24 أغسطس لم تنجح  إلا في جمع بضعة آلاف فقط، تناثروا في الميادين المختلفة للمطالبة بإسقاط  حكم الإخوان وحل الجماعة وإلغاء الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور، بينما خرجت  مظاهرات مضادة تؤيد الجماعة، وتطالب بمنح الرئيس محمد مرسي الفرصة لتحقيق  برنامجه الانتخابي.
وأضافت أن متظاهرين تجمعوا في ميدان العباسية  للمطالبة بحل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ورددوا هتافات مناهضة للجماعة  وقياداتها، بينما نجحت الشرطة في نصب حواجز لمنع المتظاهرين من الوصول إلى  محيط وزارة الدفاع، بينما لم تتدخل القوات لمنع المتظاهرين عن التعبير عن  رأيهم بشكل حضاري. كما وقعت احتكاكات وتراشق بالألفاظ بين أنصار جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين والمناهضين للجماعة.
وأشارت إلى أن حالة من الهدوء  الحذر سادت ميادين وشوارع الإسكندرية أمس؛ حيث شهدت المحافظة عددا من  التظاهرات السلمية المتفرقة لمئات الأشخاص ما بين معارض ومؤيد للإخوان  المسلمين بالقائد إبراهيم والمنطقة الشمالية العسكرية.
وقالت الصحيفة إن الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس الوزراء تابع أحداث أمس لحظة بلحظة لمعرفة آخر التطورات التي تحدث بالشارع.
ومن  ناحية أخرى، أكد الدكتور هشام قنديل أن عدم المساس بمحدودي الدخل وتحسين  الخدمات وتوفير فرص العمل من أهم أولويات الحكومة وأضاف أن رغيف الخبز  الجديد فئة (10قروش) لن يكون بديلا لنظيره فئة (5 قروش) ولكن سيتم طرحهما  معا للقضاء نهائيا على مشكلة نقص الخبز. وسيتم خلال أيام الاعلان عن حركة  المحافظين الجديدة بعد تحديد أسماء المرشحين لتولى المحافظات.


مصراوي​


----------



## jajageorge (25 أغسطس 2012)

ثوار مصر في اعتصام مفتوح الان يهزون عرش الاخوان 

 فادى طلعت
" مصر تهز عرش الاخوان " .. هذا هو مايحدث الان امام قصر الاتحادية حيث يتواجد عشرات الالاف من الغاضبين و الناقمين علي حكم مرسي و تحكم مرشد الاخوان فيما لا يخصه و تدخل الاخوان في جميع مناحي الحياة السياسية و محاولة خلق حزب وطني جديد .. في الوقت الذي يرفض فيه الشعب المصري هذا التسلط و القمع بأسم الدين .
فقد قرر ثوار مصر الاعتصام امام قصر الاتحادية لحين تنفيذ جميع مناصب الثوار .. فالشعب المصري اصبح لا يخاف القمع او استخدام السلطة او الاجهزة الامنية في حماية الانظمة .


----------



## jajageorge (25 أغسطس 2012)

ثوار أبو حامد يدعون لسبت الصمود أمام الاتحادية اليوم
 

 مظاهرات 24 أغسطس

كتبت : أحلام حسنين
تحت شعار "سبت الصمود" دعت صفحة الثورة الثانية لحل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين , إلي الحشد أمام قصر الاتحادية , وأمام مكتبة الإسكندرية , عصر اليوم السبت , للثائر للمتظاهرين الذين تم الإعتداء عليهم بالأمس بالأسلحة أمام المنطقة الشمالية بالاسكندرية .
وأوضحت الصفحة إن الثأئر لن يكون بالإعتداء علي من قاموا بضرب المتظاهرين أمس , ولكن بحشد ما يزيد عن 10الاف متظاهر , مشيرة إلي أنه كلما كانت الأعداد كبيرة لن يستطيع اي أحد الإعتداء عليهم .
واتهمت الصفحة جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالإعتداء علي المتظاهرين أمس , ترهيبا للمتظاهرين حتي لا يشاركوا مرة ثانية في التظاهرات ضدهم , وترهيبا لمن يفكر في المشاركة , الأمر الذي يؤدي إلي فشل التظاهرات ضد الإخوان 

الدستور


----------



## jajageorge (25 أغسطس 2012)

تهانى الجبالي ورسالة للمصريين : انزلوا احموا مصر من جماعات الظلام
 

 علقت تهانى الجبالي على مظاهرات اليوم ضد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر"قائلة: "انزل يا مصرى احمى بلدك من جماعات الظلام ولا يغرنك كلام على شاكلة أصلهم منتخبين حتى ولو منتخبين يجب أن تحمي مصر من اختيار الجهلاء.


----------



## jajageorge (25 أغسطس 2012)

"الدمرداش": الإخوان يمارسون الإرهاب ضد معارضيهم.. وما يحدث من مؤيدي "مرسي" بلطجة 


 
: كتب- هشام خورشيد

استنكر الدكتور "شريف الدمرداش"، المتحدث الرسمي باسم ائتلاف اللجان الشعبية، ما يحدث من معارك بشوارع وسط البلد ضد معارضي الإخوان، وأعمال العنف والبلطجة، معتبرًا أن هذه الأعمال بعيدة عن شرف العمل السياسي المحترم، واحترام الآخر المعارض. وأضاف الدمرداش أن معارضى الإخوان تعرضوا للضرب المبرح والمطاردات بشوارع وسط البلد لمجرد خروجهم فى تظاهرات سلمية تحمل مطالب مشروعة ومحددة الأهداف، مشيرًا إلى أن سيطرة أى فصيل على مجريات الحياة السياسية هو أول طريق الديكتاتورية وعودة لدولة الفرعون الواحد، ولكن هذه المرة ستكون دولة الجماعة الواحدة التي تتسارع على امتلاك كل أجهزة الدولة والتحكم فيها، وزرع أعضاءها في كل مفاصلها. وشدد الدمرداش على أن ممارسات الإخوان كشفت وجههم الحقيقي، وعلى الشعب أن يستيقظ ولا ينخدع في قناع الملائكة الذي تجتهد الجماعة في اتقانه للوصول إلى مرحلة معينة، وبعدها تزيل الستار عن وجه أكثر دمامة من وجه النظام السابق- على حد تعبيره. ودعا الدمرداش جموع الشعب المصري للنزول إلى قصر الاتحادية لتحديد مصير مصر، رافضًا أن تكون الجماعة هي من تحدد مصير مصر بمفردها، لأن المردود سيكون كارثيًا على كل من يعيش على أرض الوطن، ولن يفرق بين رجل أو أنثى، كبير أو صغير، مسلم أو مسيحي، وحينها سيكون الثمن هو دولة الإخوان المسلمين وليست مصر.


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أغسطس 2012)

*متظاهر يشعل فى نفسه النار امام قصر الاتحادية​*


----------



## grges monir (25 أغسطس 2012)

> يجب أن تحمي مصر من اختيار الجهلاء.


هنا بيت القصيد
الشعب المصرى  يعانى من جهل ثقافى و تعليمى بصورة بشعة


----------



## jajageorge (25 أغسطس 2012)

وكيل مطرانية سمالوط لـ"الأقباط متحدون": أطالب جموع المصريين بالمشاركة في ثورة 24 أغسطس للتأكيد على مدنية الدولة

السبت ٢٥ اغسطس ٢٠١٢  

 كتب: جرجس بشرى 
قال القمص" اسطفانوس شحاته"في تصريح خاص لصحيفة الأقباط متحدون أنه يؤيد ثورة 24 أغسطس التي اطلقت فعاليتها أمس الجمعة ، طالما أنها ثورة سلمية ، وأوضح شحاته أنه مع كافة المطالب التي طالب بها الثوار في ثورة 24 أغسطس للتأكيد على مدنية الدولة المصرية التي تصون حقوق كافة مكونات الشعب المصري بلا استثناء ، محذرا من خطورة الحكم الديني على مصر ووحدتها ، وسيطرة فصيل معين على كل مقدرات الشعب المصري .

وقال شحاته أن حقوق الأقباط والمصريين بشكل عام أصبحت متردية في عهد الرئيس محمد مرسي كما أن المواطن المصري سواء كان مسلما أو مسيحيا يفتقر للشعور بالأمن والامن الذي كان متواجدا حتى في عصر الرئيس المخلوع محمد حسني مبارك.

وطالب القمص اسطفانوس شحاته جموع المصريين مسلمين وأقباط بالمشاركة في هذه التظاهرة لرفض الحكم الديني والتأكيد على مدنية الدولة ، موضحا أن الرئيس مرسي لم يفِ بأي وعد من وعوده فيما يتعلق بحقوق الشعب المصري ودماء شهداء ثورة 25 يناير


----------



## The Antiochian (25 أغسطس 2012)

*من الأفضل الاهتمام بالأمور الكنسية وعدم تدخل رجال الدين في السياسة .*​


----------



## jajageorge (25 أغسطس 2012)

*أغنية ابو حامد ضد مرشد الاخوان والشاطر*

أغنية ابو حامد ضد مرشد الاخوان والشاطر                    [YOUTUBE]pw--zgTcR7U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jajageorge (25 أغسطس 2012)

أقباط المهجر يتظاهرون غدا ضد الإخوان أمام السفارات المصرية فى دُولهم
 

 الفجر- كتب جمال جورج | السبت	 ٢٥	 اغسطس	  :	 دعا الملياردير كميل حليم (مدير التجمع القبطى الأمريكى بشيكاغو) جميع المنظمات القبطية بأوروبا وأمريكا بالأحتشاد والتجمع غدا السبت أمام سفارات دولهم للتضامن مع مظاهرات المصريين المعارضين لحكم الأخوان والتأكيد على مدنية الدولة. وأكد حليم أن أقباط النرويج و ميلانو و فرنسا واليونان أتفقوا على التجمع أمام سفاراتهم على أن يكون مركز التظاهر الرئيسى أمام البيت الأبيض بواشنطن ويتم بعدها عقد مؤتمرا لأصدار بعض التوصيات والمطالب للمصريين بالخارج. كما أعلن أتحاد المنظمات القبطية بأوروبا عن مشاركته فى هذه المظاهرات الأحتجاجية من أجل حل المنظمات الأرهابية المحظورة والوقوف ضد أخونة الدولة والغاء القرار الصادر من رئيس الجمهورية بتركيز كافة السلطات بين يديه وارساء ضمانات حقيقية لحرية التعبير.

الفجر


----------



## Twin (25 أغسطس 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> وكيل مطرانية سمالوط لـ"الأقباط متحدون": أطالب جموع المصريين بالمشاركة في ثورة 24 أغسطس للتأكيد على مدنية الدولة
> 
> 
> السبت ٢٥ اغسطس ٢٠١٢
> ...


 
*فلول فلول يعني :smile02*

*يا قدس أبونا والنبي ومن نبي النبي ... مدخلش الكنيسة في السياسة *
*مدنية ,,, دينية ,,, ألحادية ... خليك في عمتك وتونيتك لا لخلط الدين بالسياسة *

*عايز تشارك أتفضل ... الباب مفتوح ... بس ملهاش لزمة دعوة الأقباط وغير الأقباط للمشاركة بتوجيه من الكنيسة*
*القبطي ال عايز يشارك يتفضل ... أنا عن نفسي كنت هشارك لو في مصر *
*فلول بقي ثورجي مش هتفرق ... أنا بقول يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد ويخرم بيت الأستبن *
*احنا بنحارب الأخوان والسلفيين لخلطهم الدين بالسياسة ,,, ومينفعش نعمل عكس ما بنطالب*
*ماشي ... أتمني رسالتي تكون وصلت لقدسك*​


----------



## jajageorge (25 أغسطس 2012)

الرئاسة تهدد أبو حامد:اقطع الطريق وحاتشوف الوش التانى 

 علق الدكتور ياسر على المتحدث باسم رئاسة الجمهورية على تهديد النائب السابق محمد أبو حامد بقطع الطريق، قائلاًََ فى تصريحات له اليوم، إنه سيتم التعامل مع هذا الأمر بمنتهى الحسم وبتطبيق القانون، 

لأن مؤسسة الرئاسة أكدت على حرية التعبير عن الرأى ولكن بدون خرق للقانون، وأنها تحترم حق أى مواطن فى التظاهر بشرط أن يتم وفق القانون و التشريعات المنظمة للتظاهر.

بينما اتهم محمد أبو حامد، صاحب دعوات التظاهر ضد حكم الإخوان ما سماه إعلام مرسى، بالكذب وتضليل الرأي العام، مشيرا إلى أن هناك توجيهات مسبقة وجهت لوسائل الإعلام من قبل وزارة الإعلام ومؤسسة الرئاسة بمحاولة التقليل من شأن التظاهرة والتقليل من عدد المشاركين فيها لتبدو فاشلة.

وقال صارخا: "المظاهرات نجحت ونحن مصرون على الاستمرار في الاعتصام حتى نقضى على سيطرة الإخوان ولن نسمح لهم بكتابة دستور إخواني لمصر حتى تحل جماعتهم".
البشاير


----------



## jajageorge (25 أغسطس 2012)

نصبوا الخيام..

مصابو الثورة يستعدون للاعتصام بالاتحادية 

يبدأ الآن عدد من مصابى ثورة 25 يناير فى نصب الخيام استعدادًا للدخول فى اعتصام مفتوح نظرًا لعدم تلبية مطالبهم.

يأتى هذا الاعتصام أمام قصر الاتحادية فى ظل استمرار المظاهرات التى تطالب بإسقاط الإخوان المسلمين.
وقال أسامة حسين أحد مصابى جمعة الغضب: "إننا لا نستطيع التعايش فى ظل ما خلفته إصاباتنا من إعاقة ولا نستطيع التغلب على مصاعب الحياة ومسئولياتها.
كما ردد المصابون هتافات منها: "المحكمة المحكمة"، "ياللى بتسأل إحنا مين إحنا مصابى الثورة المتضررين".


وأدى قرار المصابين بالاعتصام إلى حالة من الاستنفار الأمنى.



اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد


----------



## SALVATION (25 أغسطس 2012)

*جريدة الوطن
*

*تحركت منذ ساعة تقريباً مسيرة حاشدة من الدقى تتجه لقصر الإتحادي
*






​


----------



## SALVATION (25 أغسطس 2012)

Twin قال:


> *فلول فلول يعني :smile02*​
> *يا قدس أبونا والنبي ومن نبي النبي ... مدخلش الكنيسة في السياسة *
> *مدنية ,,, دينية ,,, ألحادية ... خليك في عمتك وتونيتك لا لخلط الدين بالسياسة *​
> *عايز تشارك أتفضل ... الباب مفتوح ... بس ملهاش لزمة دعوة الأقباط وغير الأقباط للمشاركة بتوجيه من الكنيسة*
> ...



بعد ما همسى عليك يا توين
ممكن يا توين يكون الخبر غير صحيح
وحتى لو صحيح هو مش بيتكلم بأسم الكنيسة هو من حقة يعبر على اللى جواه كا مواطن مصرى
هو مبيحرضش على القتل ولا العنف​


----------



## jajageorge (25 أغسطس 2012)

«بكري» لـ«البلتاجي»: راجع نفسك وكف عن المراهقة الفكرية والادعاء كذبًا 

 وجه مصطفى بكري، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، السبت، رسالة شديدة اللهجة للدكتور محمد البلتاجي، القيادي بحزب الحرية والعدالة، «ردًّا علي هرطقاته وأكاذيبه»، على حد وصفه، قائلاً «أمثالك سبب رئيسي من أسباب احتقان الناس ضد الإخوان، أرجوك قبل أن تنطق أو تكتب عد من واحد لعشرة، وراجع نفسك وكف عن المراهقة الفكرية والادعاء كذبًا على الناس».
وطالب «بكري» الرئيس محمد مرسي، بـ«فتح تحقيق في جريمة قتل والاعتداء على المتظاهرين السلميين في الإسكندرية، أمس»، مضيفًا في صفحته على «فيس بوك» أن «هذه الدماء في رقبة الرئيس قبل أي أحد آخر»، مشيرًا إلى أن «المجرمين والقتلة الذين ارتكبوا هذه الجريمة لمنع المتظاهرين من التظاهر ضد أخونة الدولة، يجب ألا يفلتوا من العقاب».
وتساءل «بكري» قائلًا: «أسأل جماعة الإخوان: أين هو التخريب وحرق المقرات والادعاءات الكاذبة على الآخرين والإساءة لسمعتهم، أسألكم من الذي اعتدى على المتظاهرين في الإسكندرية وأسال دماءهم في الشوارع، نحن في انتظار نتائج التحقيقات».
يأتي ذلك بعد أن دعا محمد أبو حامد، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، لمظاهرات رافضة لـ«أخونة الدولة المصرية»، حيث قال في فيديو مصور، نشره تحت عنوان «عن 24 أغسطس.. الأهداف.. المطالب.. ورد على الشائعات»، إن «ثورة 24 أغسطس ضد هيمنة جماعة الإخوان المحظورة، وإحنا مش نازلين عشان نسقط الرئيس، الرئيس فعلاً رئيس منتخب وإحنا معترفين بشرعية الرئيس».
وحول ما تردد في الفترة الأخيرة عن اتجاه المشاركين بـ«ثورة 24 أغسطس»، بحسب تعبير «أبو حامد»، لحرق مقار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وصف عضو مجلس الشعب السابق تلك الدعوات بأنها «شائعات» أطلقتها الجماعة.

ودخل عدد من مؤيدي دعوة «أبو حامد» في اعتصام مفتوح عند قصر الاتحادية، لحين تنفيذ مطالبهم، والتي من بينها رفض قرار الرئيس محمد مرسي بإلغاء الإعلان الدستوري المكمل، فضلاً عن الدعوة إلى تشكيل جمعية تأسيسية جديدة لصياغة الدستور «معبرة عن الشعب المصري كله»، حسب تعبير «أبو حامد»، بالإضافة إلى التحقيق مع جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزب الحرية والعدالة في مصادر تمويلهما، وإحداث تغييرات جوهرية في حكومة الدكتور هشام قنديل.


----------



## Twin (25 أغسطس 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> بعد ما همسى عليك يا توين
> ممكن يا توين يكون الخبر غير صحيح
> وحتى لو صحيح هو مش بيتكلم بأسم الكنيسة هو من حقة يعبر على اللى جواه كا مواطن مصرى
> 
> هو مبيحرضش على القتل ولا العنف​


*موفقك ... وطبعاً من حق اي مواطن يتكلم عن نفسه ويشارك ويعبر *
*بس مش ده ال اتفهم في سياق الخبر *
*ال اتفهم أنه بيدعو القبطي وغير القبطي للمشاركة في هذه التظاهرة لأسقاط حكم المرشد ... ولو حد فهم حاجة تاني يبقي أنا ال غبي بقي *
*عامة رسالتي بسيطة وموجه ... لا لخط الدين بالسياسة *
*لا للزج بالكنيسة في الأمور السياسية *






*بس سيبك أنت ... أنت كيف أخبارك وخبار بلدكوا ايه بيقولوا ولعة *
*خلي بالك أنت علي نفسك ... ده أنت البورصة بتعتنا :smile02*​


----------



## SALVATION (25 أغسطس 2012)

*جريدة الوطن
*

*الاعداد تتزايد امام قصر الاتحاديه وتعتم اعلامي كامل
*






​


----------



## jajageorge (25 أغسطس 2012)

الأمن المركزى يلقى القبض على مصابى الثورة أمام قصر الاتحادية 

 كتب هانى الحوتى

ألقت قوات الأمن المركزى، عصر اليوم، السبت، القبض على عدد من مصابى الثورة المتظاهرين أمام الأسلاك الشائكة بشارع الأهرام على بعد أمتار قريبة من قصر الاتحادية، واقتادتهم إلى إحدى عربات الأمن المركزية، بعدما أزالت الخيمة التى نصبوها منذ ساعتين.

وكان عدد من القيادات الأمنية قد طالبوا المارة والصحفيين بالابتعاد عن مقر تظاهر اعتصام مصابى الثورة بشارع الأهرام بمصر الجديدة، وعقب ذلك أحاط المئات من أفراد الأمن المركزى مصابى الثورة، واقتادوهم إلى إحدى عربات الأمن المركزى، دون وقوع أية اعتداءات على المصابين الذين رددوا "ثوار أحرار هنكمل المشوار" داخل سيارة ترحيلات الأمن المركزى.


----------



## jajageorge (25 أغسطس 2012)

مسيرة احتجاجية لمعتصمى الاتحادية للمطالبة بحل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين

السبت، 25 أغسطس 2012  

 كتب هانى عثمان

نظم العشرات من المعتصمين أمام قصر الاتحادية مقر إقامة الرئيس محمد مرسى، مسيرة مساء اليوم السبت، من مقر اعتصامهم بشارع الميرغنى، حتى الأسلاك الشائكة بمنتصف شارع الأهرام بالقرب من مقر القصر، للمطالبة بحل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، ورفض "أخونة مؤسسات الدولة"، وللتعبير عن استمرار اعتصامهم.

وردد المتظاهرون هتافات "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد.. ثوار أحرار هنكمل المشوار.. لا إخوانية ولا سلفية عايزينها دولة مدنية". 

فيما تستمر محاولات قوات الأمن المشرفة على تأمين محيط قصر الاتحادية، فى غلق الشوارع الفرعية المؤدية للقصر، وهو ما تغلب عليه المتظاهرون بتغيير خط سير مسيرتهم أكثر من مرة، للوصول إلى "الاتحادية".


----------



## SALVATION (25 أغسطس 2012)

​*جريدة الوطن*

*أبوحامد: يعتذر.. عن لقاء مرسي*


----------



## SALVATION (25 أغسطس 2012)

*جريدة الوطن
*

*الكذب الحصري لقناه الجزيره امس 


*






​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أغسطس 2012)

*مقتل شخص وإصابة 7 في اشتباكات الأمن ومتظاهرين أمام محطة كهرباء أبوقير بالإسكندرية*


----------



## Twin (25 أغسطس 2012)

*من أمام قصر الأتحادية الأن*​


----------



## Twin (25 أغسطس 2012)

مليونية 31 أغسطس ... ثورية ثورية ... الثورة لسة صاحية !​


----------



## candy shop (26 أغسطس 2012)

*متظاهرون بالإسكندرية يتراجعون عن الاعتصام أمام القنصلية الأمريكية *

* 





شارك *
* 



                 ارشيفية لمظاهرات سابقة في الاسكندرية    *

*  8/26/2012 12
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




00 AM*
* الإسكندرية - محمد محجوب أبو العلا:*
* قرر المتظاهرون من المعارضين  لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين و  حكم الرئيس محمد مرسي بالإسكندرية الإنصراف من  أمام القنصلية الأمريكية  بالإسكندرية و التراجع عن فكرة الإعتصام تجنبا لأى  نوع من الإشتباكات أو  الاعتداءات على غرار أحداث الجمعة أمام مقر قيادة  المنطقة الشمالية  العسكرية.*
* كان عدد من المعارضين لجماعة الإخوان و  الرئيس مرسي  قد  خرجوا فى مسيرة إحتجاجية من أمام مكتبة الإسكندرية حتى  القنصلية الأمريكية  إحتجاجا على التحالف بين جماعة الإخوان المسلمين و  الولايات المتحدة على  حد وصفهم.*
* وتجمع العشرات أمام مكتبة الإسكندرية  فى مسيرة إلى مقر  القنصلية الأمريكية بالإسكندرية مطالبين بحل جماعة  الإخوان إعتراضا على ما  وصفوه بأخونة الدولة و هتفوا هتفات مناهضة للإخوان و  للعسكر مثل يسقط  يسقط حكم المرشد , و هما أتنين مالهمش آمان العسكر و  الإخوان*
* ويأتى ذلك فى الوقت الذى شهد تكثيف التواجد الأمنى أمام القنصلية الأمريكية تحسبا لأى هجوم أو إشتباكات أمام مقر القنصلية*




* مصراوى*​


----------



## candy shop (26 أغسطس 2012)

​ ​ *



*



* كتب : سمر نبيه وإمام أحمد ومحمد عمارة*
* تصوير : ياسر عبد الله*
* منذ 3 دقائق*
*   1*

* مسيرة المتظاهرين من المنصة الى قصر الاتحادية*
* تكثف القوى السياسية، والأحزاب المدنية، اتصالاتها ومفاوضاتها لتكوين  تحالفات لخوض الانتخابات البرلمانية المقبلة، فى مواجهة الإخوان المسلمين.*​


----------



## jajageorge (26 أغسطس 2012)

الاعتداء على "أبو حامد" أثناء سيره بمصر الجديدة ونقله للمستشفى

احمد حسن 

 قال محمد أبو حامد، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، ومؤسس حزب حياة المصريين، أنه تم الاعتداء عليه بجوار مطعم أبو شقرة في شارع ميرغني بمصر الجديدة، حيث قام أحد الأسخاص المجهولين بالاعتداء عليه وضربه بقطعة خشب على كتفه ثم فر هارباً.

وأضاف "أبو حامد" - في تصريح خاص لـ "بوابة الفجر" - أنه ذهب للمستشفى بعد ذلك وقام بعمل أشعة ، ثم وضع الأطباء جبيرة على كتفه بعد أن اصيب بكسر خفيف في ذراعه.

وقام أبو حامد بعد ذلك بالإنضمام مرة أخرى إلى قصر الاتحادية وسط المتظاهرين هناك، الذين انتابتهم حالة من الغضب والاستنكار لما حدث لأبو حامد

شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

*حماية الاقباط للمسلمين اثناء الصلاة   *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpqHKULrFtY&feature=plcp


----------



## candy shop (26 أغسطس 2012)

*حركات قبطية: مظاهرة 24أغسطس رسالة تحذير للجماعة   *



* 



 صورة أرشيفية​*​
*​ *
*   		 		   			 								بوابة الوفد- صحف: 			 	   		منذ 5 دقيقة 1 ثانية  		 *
*  	وصفت عدة حركات قبطية مظاهرات 24 أغسطس بأنها  رسالة تحذير لجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين من أن تنفرد بالسلطة وتتجاهل وجود  شركاء فى الوطن وكذلك تنبيه  للمصريين بأن الجماعة ارتكبت أخطاء عدة.*
*  	وقال كمال زاخر منسق جماعة الأقباط العلمانيين فى  تصريحه لجريدة الشروق فى  عددها الصادر اليوم الأحد: "إن مظاهرات الجمعة  يمكن اعتبارها فاشلة لو  قيست على يوم 25 يناير وأهدافها بإسقاط نظام  الحكم"، لافتا إلى أننا لو  حكمنا بمقياس أهداف المرحلة الراهنة ومنها  توصيل رسائل تحذير للإخوان ورفض  وضع الجماعة غير القانونى فإن المظاهرات  نجحت بالفعل.*
* 	من جانبه أكد إبرام لويس عضو حركة أقباط بلا قيود أن مليونية إسقاط   الإخوان نجحت فى تحذير الشعب المصرى من وجود أخطاء ارتكبها الإخوان، مشيرا   إلى أن عدد المتظاهرين فى البداية كان قليلا بسبب الشائعات التى بثها   الإخوان عن وجود بلطجية وعن محاولات حرق مقارهم.*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (26 أغسطس 2012)

انضمام الاقباط لفريق 24 أغسطس خطأ شنيع

أين حكماؤكم ياأقباط ؟!!


----------



## grges monir (26 أغسطس 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> انضمام الاقباط لفريق 24 أغسطس خطأ شنيع
> 
> أين حكماؤكم ياأقباط ؟!!


وماهو الخطأ
حرية الرى  والتعبير سواء اختلافا ام اتفاقا حق اصيل لاى مواطن


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> انضمام الاقباط لفريق 24 أغسطس خطأ شنيع
> 
> أين حكماؤكم ياأقباط ؟!!



*انضمام الاقباط او بمعنى اوضح من انضم منهم  كان بصفته كمواطن مصرى وبحسب انضمامه للاحزاب المختلفه وليس بصفته كمسيحى ولا كمندوب عن مسيحيين مصر وهذا ما اوضحه القائمقام *


----------



## SALVATION (26 أغسطس 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> انضمام الاقباط لفريق 24 أغسطس خطأ شنيع
> 
> أين حكماؤكم ياأقباط ؟!!


 خطأ شنيع لما اعبرعن رئى ؟
دى وجهة نظرك؟
لاء الخطأ الشنيع انك تكيل بمكيالين​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أغسطس 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> انضمام *الاقباط* لفريق 24 أغسطس *خطأ شنيع*
> 
> أين حكماؤكم ياأقباط ؟!!


*الخطأ الشنيع ..أن يأتى شخص مثقف ومتعلم تعليم عال*
*ثم يبدأ فى تقسيم المصريين ...هذا قبطى وهذا مسلم *


----------



## candy shop (26 أغسطس 2012)

*قرار عاجل من ابو حامد على مسئولية جريدة الوطن*
* 



[COLOR=black !important]أبو   حامد: قررت فض الاعتصام حفاظا على المعتصمين من المندسين أكد محمد أبو   حامد، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، ووكيل مؤسسي حزب "حياة المصريين"، أن كل ما   تردد عن طرده من اعتصام الاتحادية، وخيانته لهم بالاتفاق مع الأمن، عار   تمامًا عن الصحة، مشيرًا إلى أنها إشاعات ترددها جماعة الإخوان المسلمين   لمحاربته، على حد قوله.   وقال أبو حامد في تصريحات لـ "الوطن":"جماعة   الإخوان تردد الأكاذيب عني لمحاربتي ومحاربة المعارضة. وأضاف:"جلست مع مدير   أمن القاهرة، وذهبت إلى المعتصمين، ورويت لهم تفاصيل جلستي مع مدير   الأمن".   وأضاف:"قررت فض الاعتصام؛ حفاظًا على سلامة المعتصمين؛ لأني   لاحظت اندساس مجموعات بين المعتصمين للتحرش بالشرطة عن طريق الاستهزاء   بهم".   ورأى أبو حامد أن اندساس عناصر بين المعتصمين، دليل على نجاح   الاعتصام، مشيرًا إلى هذا هو أكبر حشد لقوى مدنية بعيدا عن التجمعات   الإخوانية، على حد تعبيره.   وأكد النائب السابق أن فض الاعتصام، ليس هو   النهاية، مشيرًا إلى أنه سيتم تنظيم تظاهرات كل أسبوع أو اثنين، وأن   الفعاليات ستنتقل إلى إلى المحافظات، مؤكدًا أن "سر خوف الإخوان مني هو   وصولي للمحافظات".   وأشار إلى أنه سيعلن عن أول فعالية وتفاصيلها في مؤتمر   صحفي مساء اليوم بمقر الحزب.​*​


----------



## candy shop (26 أغسطس 2012)

*عاجل إحالة "أبوحامد" لنيابة أمن الدولة العليا *



* ​*​
*​ *
*   		 		   			 								كتب - محسن سليم وأحمد حمدى: 			 	   		منذ 1 ساعة 51 دقيقة  		 *
*  	قرر النائب العام المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود إحالة  البلاغ المقدم من محمود  عبد الرحمن، والذى يتهم فيه عضو مجلس الشعب السابق  محمد أبوحامد بالدعوة  إلى قلب نظام الحكم والخروج عن الشرعية إلى نيابة  أمن الدولة العليا  للتحقيق.*
*  	وكان مقدم البلاغ قد ذكر فى بلاغه الذى حمل رقم 2232  لسنة 2012 بلاغات  النائب العام أنه أثناء مشاهدته لأحد البرامج المذاعة  على إحدى الفضائيات  الدينية، تلقى مقدم البرنامج اتصالا هاتفيا من الناشط  السياسى والحقوقى  محمد عثمان، أخبره فيه أن لديه معلومات مؤكدة تفيد تلقى  محمد أبو حامد  أموالا داخلية وخارجية لإحداث الفتن الطائفية والانقلاب على  النظام  والشرعية.*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (26 أغسطس 2012)

​


> *تلقى مقدم البرنامج اتصالا هاتفيا من الناشط السياسى والحقوقى محمد عثمان، أخبره فيه أن لديه معلومات مؤكدة تفيد تلقى محمد أبو حامد أموالا داخلية وخارجية لإحداث الفتن الطائفية والانقلاب على النظام والشرعية.*


 
عرفتم ليه قلت الذى قلت من مشاركة الأقباط !

اقرءوا أعلاه مرة أخرى !


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> عرفتم ليه قلت الذى قلت من مشاركة الأقباط !
> ...



*هههههههههه يعنى انت قلت كده خوفاً علينا ؟؟
ويطلع مين بقى محمد عثمان ده اللى المفروض نسمع كلامه ونقول امين  :thnk0001:*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (26 أغسطس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هههههههههه يعنى انت قلت كده خوفاً علينا ؟؟*
> لا يازميلتى العزيزة دونا
> 
> بل من باب النصيحة
> ...


----------



## grges monir (26 أغسطس 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> عرفتم ليه قلت الذى قلت من مشاركة الأقباط !
> 
> اقرءوا أعلاه مرة أخرى !


مستوى تفكيرك  سقط هنا  زميلى
انا كمثال   اؤيد الفكرة التى نادى بها محمد ابو حامد ولا علاقة لنا بة كشخصة
انشاللة يكون الشخص اللى نادى بالفكرة بلطجى
انا مؤمن ان الاخوان يريدون السيطرة على الدولة   ولا يهمهم مصلحة  مصر
فخرجت ضد هذا الفكر
مالى بقى  بمين اخد اية من مين ؟؟ على اساس افتراض ان كلامك صحيح


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> Dona Nabil قال:
> 
> 
> > *هههههههههه يعنى انت قلت كده خوفاً علينا ؟؟*
> ...


----------



## candy shop (26 أغسطس 2012)

*مصدر قضائي ينفي إحالة أبو حامد لأمن الدولة .. والنيابة تحقق في بلاغ يتهمه بالدعوة للتجمهر يوم 24 أغسطس وتعطيل الطرق​
 

الأحد 26.08.2012 - 04:55 م​

​أحمد المصري​
بدأت نيابة شرق القاهرة الكلية تحقيقات في البلاغ المقدم من وائل الشريطي نائب مأمور قسم مصر الجديدة ضد النائب محمد أبو حامد عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، يتهمه فيه بالدعوة إلى التظاهر يوم 24 أغسطس والتجمهر وتعطيل الطرق والمواصلات أمام قصر الاتحادية.

وأمرت النيابة باستدعاء مقدم البلاغ للاستماع إلى أقواله وطلب تحريات أجهزة الأمن حول وقائع البلاغ، تمهيدا لاستدعاء محمد أبو حامد وسماع أقواله..

ونفى مصدر قضائي مسئول لـ صدى البلد صحة ما تناقلته بعض المواقع الإخبارية الالكترونية من قيام النيابة بإحالة محمد أبو حامد إلى نيابة أمن الدولة للتحقيق معه. مشيرا إلى أن التحقيق الوحيد المتعلق بأبو حامد تتولاه نيابة شرق القاهرة في ضوء البلاغ الذي قدم إليها من نائب مأمور قسم شرطة مصر الجديدة..



صدى البلد​*​


----------



## candy shop (26 أغسطس 2012)

​ ​ *   		عااجل .. معتصمي الاتحادية : الاخوان " كاذبون " .. اعتصامنا مستمر و نوعد الجماعة بمفاجأت ستكون صادمة لهم ​*​
*​*
*​*
*​*
* 


 لافتة يرفعها المعتصمين امام قصر الاتحادية ​ ​*
* ​*
*​  فادى طلعت*
* أعلن   الثوار  المعتصمين امام قصر الاتحادية أن الاخوان " كاذبون " و يضلون  الشعب  لأننا  متواجدون الان و اعتصامنا مستمر عند نفق العروبة امام  البنزينة  الملغية  عند قصر العروبة . *
* و   أكملوا  كلامهم ان الاخوان يكذبون في وسائل الاعلام و ينشرون أشاعات خوفا   من  ازدياد العدد و خاصة مع اعلان المزيد من القوي الثورية أنها ستنزل يوم   31  ضد اخونة الدولة حيث طالبت بثورة ضد الاخوان نهاية أغسطس .. و أكملوا    حديثهم ان اعداد الاعتصام اصاب الاخوان بالذهول خاصة من انهم احتلوا ميادين    و اعتدوا علينا و منعوا اتوبيسات تعدوا 40 قادمة من المحافظات للأعتصام    امام الاتحادية الا ان العدد يومي 24 و 25 فاق توقعهم و مازال اعتصامنا    مفتوح حتي تنفيذ مطالب ثورة 24 أغسطس و الاعداد في تزايد مستمر .*
* و   دعوا  الجميع ان ينضم للأعتصام و وعدوا الجميع بأنه في حالة أستمرارهم حتي    نهاية أغسطس و أنضمام باقي القوي الثورية سيكون هناك نصر قريب جدا . *
* و   أختتموا  حديثهم بأنهم في حاجة الي التبرع لهم بتانك مياة يوضع بالمنطقة   لأن هناك  الكثير من المعتصمين الذين لا يملكون ثمن المياة المعدنية .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2012)

*حرب من الاشاعات كل خبر ووراه تكذيبه 
الاخوان عاملين احلى شغل *


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أغسطس 2012)

*القضاء فى مصر صار حذاء على مقاس الحاكم ....... لذا فلن تنهض بلد قضائها مداس *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2012)

*عاود عدد من مصابى الثورة، تظاهرهم أمام ديوان المظالم بقصر الاتحادية عصر اليوم، الأحد، للمطالبة بتقنين أوضاع الوحدات السكنية التى استولوا عليها بعمارات إسكان الشباب الشمالى بالتجمع الأول.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2012)

*"قنديل": لن نرحم أى قاطع طريق وسنطبق القانون بحزم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2012)

*"الأمن" يغلق الطريق لمنع مسيرة معتصمى "الاتحادية" من الوصول لروكسى
 أغلقت قوات الأمن المركزى، المختصة بتأمين مبنى قصر الاتحادية، الطريق المؤدى إلى ميدان روكسى أمام عبور السيارات والمتظاهرين *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2012)

*مناوشات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن أمام الاتحادية
  قام عدد من متظاهرى 24 أغسطس المعتصمين أمام قصر الاتحادية بترديد الهتافات المناهضة لوزارة الداخلية واللواء عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2012)

*جورج إسحاق بالسويس: الثورة مستمرة حتى لو سيطر عليها الإسلاميون*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2012)

*اشتباكات بين معارضى ومؤيدى الرئيس فى شارع طلعت حرب
  وقعت اشتباكات منذ قليل فى شارع طلعت حرب بين عدد من المتظاهرين المطالبين بإسقاط جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحلها، والذين تجمعوا فى ميدان طلعت حرب*


----------



## SALVATION (26 أغسطس 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> عرفتم ليه قلت الذى قلت من مشاركة الأقباط !
> 
> اقرءوا أعلاه مرة أخرى !


 مش هشكك فى كلامك بس ليا عندحضرتك سؤال
هو الاخوان جابوا فلوسهم منين واحنا عارفين انهم كانوا فى السجون ؟
مش بقولك بتكيل بمكيالين​


----------



## Senamor (26 أغسطس 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> مش هشكك فى كلامك بس ليا عندحضرتك سؤال
> هو الاخوان جابوا فلوسهم منين واحنا عارفين انهم كانوا فى السجون ؟
> مش بقولك بتكيل بمكيالين​



*انا ابن عمي منتمي لجماعة الاخوان وهو بنفسه قلي ان الفلوس

من خلال تبرعات اعضاء الجماعه ومعروف ان عدد افراد الجماعه يفوق المليون شخص

فـ لو ربع العدد دا اتبرع ب 50 جنيه من راتبه الشهري جابو في شهر واحد 15 مليون جنيه !!

لاترمي الناس بالباطل بدون أدله*


----------



## candy shop (26 أغسطس 2012)

*أبوحامد: سعيت لحشد الجماهير لمواجهة سرقة الثورة.. ولم أشرب "شاي بالياسمين"*
* المعتصم بالله حمدي  *


* 26-8-2012 | 23:51 *







* 



*
* محمد أبو حامد​*​
* قال  النائب البرلمانى السابق محمد أبوحامد  إنه سعى عبر محاولات مختلفة لجمع  الأحزاب والنخب وحشد الجماهير لمظاهرات  24 أغسطس، لمواجهة محاولات سرقة  ثورة 25 يناير من قبل جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، رغم أنها قامت بالأساس ضد  فكرة الحزب الأوحد. *

* وأوضح أبو حامد فى حوار مع الإعلامى معتز الدمرداش فى برنامج "مصر  الجديدة  مع معتز" على قناة "الحياة2" مساء اليوم الأحد، أنه فى جميع  البلدان  المتقدمة، يوجد قوانين تمنع التوسع فى التعبئة السياسية لعدم تسييس  الهيكل  الإدارى للدولة بما يعنى "أخونة الدولة" وهو ما ظهر جليًا الآن فى  عدة  مناصب بدعوى التخلص من الفلول، وسيطرة رموز النظام السابق.  *

* وأضاف أبوحامد، أنه أطلق لفظ "المليونية" على مظاهرات 24 أغسطس لأنها   أثبتت قدرة الناس على التحرك والنزول فى الشوارع، ومطالبنا هى عدم منح رئيس   الجمهورية سلطات واختصاصات فى مزيد من التعيين، بالإضافة إلى تقنيين وضع   جماعة الإخوان المسلمين كجمعية أهلية تخضع لوزارة التضامن الاجتماعى، وإذا   رفضت يتم حلها ومنح مقراتها وأموالها للشعب المصرى، والتحقيق فى عدة أمور   هامة مثل التمويل الخارجى، ومحاصرة مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى، والاعتداء  على  الحريات والصحفيين.  *

* ورفض أبو حامد تلويح الجماعة بالتدخل فى السلطة القضائية، وعدم تصدير   المنتجات المصرية لغزة، وحل الجمعية التأسيسية، وإصدار قانون ضد التمييز،   وإصدار قانون بـ"أخونة الدولة".  *

* وأوضح أبو حامد، أنه عندما ألغى فعاليات 25 أغسطس، قيل إنه "شرب شاى   بالياسمين وقبض فلوسه وباع القضية"، وأن تحويل النائب العام له لنيابة أمن   الدولة، ينفى هذا الكلام، لافتًا إلى أنه مستمر فى فعالياته فى الشارع حتى   يهز مارد الإخوان ويحقق مطالبه. *




* الاهرام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أغسطس 2012)

*دخل 3 أفراد الذين توافدوا على شباب باب المظالم ببوابة رقم 3 بقصر الاتحادية، فى إضراب عن الطعام، ظهر اليوم الاثنين، وذلك للضغط على المسئولين لمحاولة مقابلة الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، *


----------



## SALVATION (27 أغسطس 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *انا ابن عمي منتمي لجماعة الاخوان وهو بنفسه قلي ان الفلوس*
> 
> *من خلال تبرعات اعضاء الجماعه ومعروف ان عدد افراد الجماعه يفوق المليون شخص*
> 
> ...


صحيح سمعة الكلام ده كتيير بس كان كل واحد يقول 10 جنية وواحد يقول 5 جنية ادى منك اهو 50 جنية 
كويس خالص مش بعيد تقولى انكم بتبعتوا المعونات لغزة من الموضوع ده
انا مش مستبعد لما اسألك على سر تكرار مقابلات الاخوان بالامريكان والقطريين تقولى اصل احنا بنديهم معونة
زى من فترة لما جية وفد امريكى مصر لمقابلة الاخوان خرجوا الاخوان بتصريح فى الجرايد ان سر المقبله انهم بيفهموهم اشياء عن الاسلام​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أغسطس 2012)

*قوات الأمن تنجح فى فض اعتصام متظاهرى 24 أغسطس أمام "الاتحادية"*

*قامت قوات الأمن المركزى بإزالة الخيام المتواجدة بشارع الميرغنى أمام قصر العروبة، وفض اعتصام متظاهرى 24 أغسطس، حيث كان يتواجد العشرات من المعتصمين. 

وعززت قوات الأمن من تواجدها أمام القصر بعد فض الاعتصام، وطوقت محيط قصر الاتحادية. *


----------



## candy shop (27 أغسطس 2012)

* الجبهة يدين إحالة أبوحامد لنيابة أمن الدولة  				 		
 


 *
* 

​ *​* 


  	أعرب حزب الجبهة الديمقراطية عن إدانته  الكاملة  لإحالة النائب السابق محمد  أبوحامد لنيابة أمن الدولة للتحقيق  معه بتهمة  قلب نظام الحكم.
  	واصفًا  القرار بأنه نموذج لممارسات العهد  البائد في  مجابهة المعارضين  السياسيين للحكم واختلاق التهم ومحاسبة الناس  على آرائهم  التي كفلها لهم  الدستور والحريات العامة للجميع.
	وأشار البيان إلى أن حزب الجبهة الديمقراطية يؤكد على مشروعية التظاهر    السلمي وطلبات المتظاهرين بدون خروج على القانون أو الآداب العامة وعلى    رفضه الكامل، كما بين في بيانه عشية تظاهرات 24 أغسطس على دعوات حرق    المقرات أو الاعتداء على الملكيات العامة والخاصة، وهو ما أثبتته سلمية تلك    المظاهرات وتصريحات قياداتها المسجلة والمدونة.
  	ونفي البيان ان تكون طلبات قادة تظاهرات 24  أغسطس بتقنين  وضع جماعة  الاخوان المسلمين والافصاح عن مصادر تمويلها  ووسائل صرفها انها  محاولة لقلب  نظام الحكم .
	ودعا الحزب حكومة قنديل ومؤسسة الرئاسة أن تنأى بنفسها عن مجابهة الرأي    الآخر باستمرار مسلسل تقديم البلاغات المتتالية لإرهاب خصومها السياسيين.
	كما رفض بيان الحزب ما وصفه بالتعامل بمكيالين إزاء التحقيقات  في البلاغات المقدمة.
	وتساءل عن مصير بلاغات الحزب في مثيري الفتن وأصحاب دعاوى التكفير والقتل    بدون استدعائهم حتى الآن والتحقيق معهم بالتهم المقدمة وتكدير السلام    الاجتماعي أكثر من متظاهرين أثبتت الأيام سلمية تحركاتهم ومشروعية أغلب    طلباتهم .
	وانهي الحزب بيانه بالتأكيد على الوقوف بجانب النائب السابق محمد ابوحامد – وإن اختلفا معه في بعض الآراء السياسية وطرق تنفيذها.
	مؤكدا الوقوف بجوار أبوحامد قانونيا وشعبيا مهما كلف الأمر الحزب من تضحيات على حد وصف البيان.
 
اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أغسطس 2012)

*قوات الأمن تلقى القبض على 3 من متظاهرى 24 أغسطس بعد فض الاعتصام*


----------



## candy shop (27 أغسطس 2012)

*«أبوحامد» يدعو لمليونية جديدة فى 6 أكتوبر ضد «هيمنة الإخوان»







 							Mon, 08/27/2012 - 20:18 




 


أعرب حزب الجبهة الديمقراطية عن  إدانته لإحالة البلاغ  المقدم ضد النائب السابق، محمد أبوحامد، وكيل مؤسسى  حزب حياة المصريين،  أحد أبرز الداعين لمظاهرات 24 أغسطس إلى نيابة أمن  الدولة، وهو البلاغ  الذى يتهمه بمحاولة قلب نظام الحكم.
وقال الحزب فى بيان أصدره الإثنين إن هذه الحالة تعيد  للأذهان  ما سماه ممارسات العهد البائد فى قمع المعارضين السياسيين للحكم  واختلاق  التهم ومحاسبة الناس على آرائهم التى كفلها لهم الدستور.
وأضاف الحزب أن المطالبة بتقنين وضع جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين،  والإفصاح عن مصادر تمويلها ووسائل صرفها ليست محاولة لقلب نظام  الحكم،  وطالب مؤسسة الرئاسة بأن تنأى بنفسها عن مجابهة الرأى الآخر، مؤكدا  مشروعية  التظاهر السلمى دون خروج على القانون أو الآداب العامة، مشددًا  على رفضه  الكامل لدعوات حرق المقار أو الاعتداء على الملكيات العامة  والخاصة خلال  تظاهرات 24 أغسطس، وهو ما أثبتته سلمية المظاهرات.
وأكد الحزب أنه سيقف بجانب محمد أبوحامد وإن اختلف معه سياسيا ضد القضايا التى وصفها الحزب بأنها ملفقة ضده.
من جانب آخر كشف محمد أبوحامد، رئيس حزب حياة المصريين  «تحت  التأسيس» عن سعيه لتنظيم مليونية بميدان التحرير يوم 6 أكتوبر  المقبل، ضد  ما وصفه بـ«هيمنة الإخوان» على السلطتين التنفيذية والتشريعية،  ولمطالبة  الرئيس محمد مرسى بنقل سلطة التشريع إلى المحكمة الدستورية  العليا، وإصدار  قانون لتجريم «التعيينات السياسية» لمواجهة ما سماه  محاولات «أخونة مؤسسات  الدولة».
وقال أبوحامد فى تصريحات لـ«المصرى اليوم» عقب مؤتمر صحفى   عقده بمقر حزبه، مساء الأحد، إنه وضع خطة لحشد الجماهير للمشاركة فى   المليونية تتضمن تنظيم عدة مؤتمرات جماهيرية فى 5 محافظات تبدأ بزيارة   لمحافظة المنوفية فى الأسبوع الأول من شهر سبتمبر المقبل وعقد مؤتمر كل   أسبوع فى محافظات الشرقية والدقهلية، والغربية، والقليوبية، على الترتيب   إلى جانب تنظيم فعاليات نهاية كل أسبوع بميدان التحرير حتى موعد المليونية.
وبرر أبوحامد اختياره هذه المحافظات على وجه التحديد لحشد   المتظاهرين بقوله إن بها أكبر نسبة من الأصوات التى ذهبت للتيار المدنى   خلال جولتى الانتخابات الرئاسية الماضية، مشيراً إلى أنه يأمل فى استغلال   هذه الأصوات لحشد أكبر عدد من المتظاهرين وتنظيم احتجاجات شعبية كبرى تطالب   بقانون لتجريم التعيينات داخل مؤسسات الدولة على أساس أيديولوجى أو سياسى   تجنباً لانتشار أعضاء «الجماعة» فى جميع مؤسسات الدولة، إلى جانب  الاستمرار  فى تبنى مطالب مظاهرات 24 أغسطس الماضية.
*
*واعتبر  أبوحامد مظاهرات 24 أغسطس  بداية لعدة مظاهرات أخرى سيشارك بها ضد جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين، من بينها  مظاهرات يوم 31 أغسطس الجارى التى دعا إليها  الناشط اليسارى كمال خليل،  ومظاهرات أخرى عقب انتهاء مدة الـ100 يوم التى  حددها الرئيس مرسى لتنفيذ  خطته وهو ما يوافق يوم 21 سبتمبر المقبل.*
 
* 

سياسة
المصري اليوم
*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أغسطس 2012)

*قوات الأمن تفرض سيطرتها على محيط قصر الاتحادية وتمنع التجمعات
 قامت مجموعة من قوات الأمن المركزى بفض محاولة للتجمع من قبل متظاهرى 24 أغسطس أمام مقر رئاسة الجمهورية بقصر الاتحادية منذ قليل،*


----------



## jajageorge (30 أغسطس 2012)

كمال خليل :مظاهرات الغد ضد سيطرة وهيمنة الإخوان علي الساحة السياسية
8/30/2012  

 قال الناشط السياسي كمال خليل ،ان مظاهرات الغد والتي دعا اليها بما يقرب من الأسبوع ،انها تأتي في إطار المعارضة الحقيقية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين التي تقوم بمحاولات للهيمنة علي الساحة السياسية المصرية ،مضيفا الي ان المظاهرات ستكون في ميدان التحرير وميدان طلعت حرب .


واكد خليل خلال مداخلة هاتفية مع الإعلامي محمود سعد في برنامج اخر النهار علي قناة النهار ،ان جماعة الإخوان المسلمين تتعامل ضد معارضيها بعنف زائد وهذا ماحدث لحمدى الفخراني الذى تعرض للضرب علي يد شباب الجماعة وحملات التشويه المستمرة للدكتور محمد البرادعي وللمرشح السابق حمدين صباحي .


وأضاف خليل ان هذه الحملات هي مقدمات لما هو أخطر حيث لن تسمح الجماعة للمعارضة في مصر بعد ذلك إذا أستمر الوضع الأن ،مشيرا الي ان مصر بها معارضة قادرة علي الوقوف في وجه أى أحد يريد الهيمنة والسيطرة علي مقدرات البلاد .


----------



## jajageorge (30 أغسطس 2012)

«شكر»: سنخرج ضد «أخونة الدولة».. ونرفض الخروج الآمن للعسكر
كتب : مجدى أبوالليل 


 القيادى اليسارى عبدالغفار شكر
قال القيادى اليسارى عبدالغفار شكر، وكيل مؤسسى حزب التحالف الشعبى، إن الحزب سوف يشارك فى مظاهرات اليوم، التى تطالب بالإفراج عن المدنيين، الذين جرت محاكمتهم أمام المحاكم العسكرية، والوقوف ضد أخونة الدولة، ورفض الخروج الآمن للعسكر، وتطبيق الحد الأدنى والأعلى للأجور.

* بصفتك وكيل مؤسسى حزب التحالف الشعبى، لماذا دعا الحزب للخروج فى مظاهرات ضد الإخوان المسلمين؟

- الحزب سوف يشارك فى المظاهرات التى دعا إليها المهندس كمال خليل، من ميدان طلعت حرب وتجوب شوارع القاهرة، وترفع مطالب محددة، هى إطلاق سراح المدنيين الذين جرت محاكمتهم عسكرياً، ورفض قرض صندوق النقد الدولى، وتطبيق الحد الأدنى والأقصى للأجور، ورفض الخروج الآمن للعسكر، وأخونة الدولة.

* وما مظاهر «أخونة الدولة» من وجهة نظرك؟

- هناك وجود للإخوان ظاهر فى العديد من المواقع، والفريق الرئاسى مثلاً غالبيته من الإخوان، وبه 3 من مكتب الإرشاد، كذلك الحكومة بها 5 وزراء إخوان فى أهم 5 وزارات؛ الإعلام والتعليم العالى والشباب والقوى العاملة، وسيصدر قرار تعيين العديد من المحافظين الإخوان، فى الأيام القليلة المقبلة.

* وماذا يعنى أن ترفع المظاهرات مطلب رفض الخروج الآمن للعسكر؟

- المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى، والفريق سامى عنان، أحيلا للمعاش، وجرى تعيينهما مستشارين للرئيس، ومنحهما قلادة النيل، ومن هنا اعتبر الناس ذلك خروجاً آمناً دون محاكمة، فى حين نطالب بأن من ثبتت عليه التهم من العسكر الذين أداروا البلاد فى المرحلة الانتقالية، فلا بد من محاكمته مثل ما يحدث الآن مع الفريق أحمد شفيق، رئيس الوزراء المصرى أثناء موقعة الجمل.

* هل توجه المظاهرات ضد جماعة الإخوان والرئيس محمد مرسى؟

- نحن نعارض السياسات الموجودة والحديث عن برنامج النهضة، ونرفض الحديث عن أى عمليات تجرى سراً وينتج عنها اختيار أشخاص لبعض المواقع، نحن ننتقد السياسات، كما نرفض الخروج على شرعية الرئيس المنتخب.

* وهل انتقاد عصام العريان، القائم بأعمال رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، واتهاماته لليسار أدت إلى تصاعد الاحتجاجات ضد الجماعة؟

- لاشك أن عصام العريان أخطأ بهذه التصريحات التى اتهم فيها اليسار بالتبعية إلى الغرب والخضوع للنفوذ الأجنبى وتلقى أموال والتعالى على الشعب واحتقار الدين، ونحن رفضنا هذا الكلام، لأنه تجريح فى أكثر من موضع، وأبدى العريان تراجعاً؛ لأن نفس الكلام كان يكرره السادات فى السبعينات، والموقف ليس شخصياً ضد العريان نفسه، ولكن ضد توجه جماعة الإخوان.

* هل تعتقد أن هناك استجابة لهذه المظاهرات من قبل الشارع وتزايد أعدادها؟

- بالتأكيد نحن نعبر عن رأينا وفقاً للقانون والدستور، ولن نوافق على أى خروج على القانون أو قطع الطريق أو تعطيل مصالح الناس، فإن تظاهرنا واعتراضنا سلمى، ونرفع مطالبنا بشكل حضارى ونصرّ عليها بشكل سلمى، بغض النظر عن العدد سواء مليونية أو غير مليونية، المهم أن تصل رسالتنا.

* هل ستشارك أنت بشكل شخصى فى هذه المظاهرات بصفتك قيادياً يسارياً؟

- الهيئة العليا للحزب، الذى أمثل وكيل مؤسسيه هى التى أعلنت عن المشاركة.




الوطن


----------



## jajageorge (31 أغسطس 2012)

خليل ينفى إلغاء تظاهرات رفض أخونة الدولة 




كتب- محمود فايد: 
أكد كمال خليل, القيادى اليسارى, أن كل ما يتردد بشأن إلغاء تظاهرات رفض حكم المرشد, وأخونة الدولة, منافى تمام للصحة وأنهم سيحتشدون مساء اليوم بميدان طلعت حرب للتعبير عن ذلك.
وأضاف خليل فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"بوابة الوفد" أن المتظاهرين سيحتشدون فى تظاهرات عارمة وفى مسيرات تجوب أرجاء القاهرة للتعبير عن رفضهم لسيطرة مكتب الإرشاد على مقاليد إدارة البلاد وفصل الإدارة الإخوانية عن إدارة البلاد.
أتى ذلك بعد أن تردد أنباء بشأن إلغاء تظاهرات لا لإخونة الدولة نظر لعدم التنسيق بين القوى المشاركة.
يشار إلى أن خليل قد دعا لتظاهرة اليوم ترفع خمسة مطالب أولها رفض سيطرة جماعة الإخوان المسلمين على الحكم عبر شعار لا لحكم المرشد، والمطالبة بالإفراج عن جميع المعتقلين من الثوار بالمحاكم العسكرية وتكريمهم وتعويضهم مادياً ومعنوياً.
كما طالب خاليل أيضا بمحاكمة قتلة الشهداء ورفض الخروج الآمن لطنطاوى وعنان وبدين، وتشكيل محكمة ثورية لنظام مبارك، ورفض قروض البنك الدولى، واستعادة ثروات مصر المنهوبة، وإقرار حد أدنى للأجور 1500 جنيه شهرياً، وحد أقصى للأجور وضرائب تصاعدية على مالكى المليارات، وعيشة كريمة لكل المصريين.

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد -


----------



## jajageorge (31 أغسطس 2012)

كمال خليل : مظاهرات اليوم نجحت والدليل آلاف المشاركيين  

 الناشط اليساري كمال خليل 

8/31/2012 8:50:00 PM
كتب - شريف أيمن وأحمد حجي:
أكد الناشط اليساري كمال خليل، أن مظاهرات 31 اغسطس اليوم نجحت والدليل على ذلك مشاركة الآلاف الذين فى التظاهر واحتشدوا فى الشوارع من أجل تحقيق مطالب الثورة.
وأقسم خليل بأنه سيكون مخلصاً لأهداف الثورة، الأمر الذي رحب به المتظاهرون وجعلهم يرددون خلفه القسم قائلاً :''أقسم بالله العظيم أن أكون مخلصاً لأهداف الثورة ولدماء الشهداء، وأن أسعى جاهداً لإسقاط النظام وتحقيق الحرية والعدالة لكل الشعب المصري والله على ما أقول شهيد'' .
كما طالب خليل برفض قرض صندوق النقد الدولي، ووصفه أنه ''مهزلة''، وسيؤدي لخصخصة الشركات وتسريح العمال، سيتحكم فى سياسيات الدولة. 

وكان خليل قد دعا لتظاهرات اليوم للوقوف ضد سياسات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، ورفض قرض صندوق البنك الدولي، والإفراج عن المعتقليين السياسيين، والحصول على حقوق العمال .






مصراوي


----------



## jajageorge (31 أغسطس 2012)

انتهاء فعاليات مظاهرات 31 أغسطس ضد الإخوان بميدان طلعت

الجمعة، 31 أغسطس 2012 - 21:27 

  كمال خليل بالمظاهرة 
كتب محمود عثمان ورأفت إبراهيم - تصوير محمود حفناوى

عاد المتظاهرون بقيادة كمال خليل القيادى اليسارى ومؤسس حزب العمال مرة أخرى إلى ميدان طلعت حرب منذ قليل بعد أن كانوا قد خرجوا فى مسيرة ضخمة شارك فيها الآلاف إلى ميدان التحرير فى إطار التظاهر ضد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.

وردد آلاف المتظاهرين هتاف: "يالا يا مصرى قول قول الإخوان هما الفلول"، وغيرها من الشعارات الثورية المعرضة للإخوان والنظام القديم. 

وأعلن كمال خليل عن انتهاء التظاهرة داعيا إلى تظاهرة أخرى يوم الأحد القادم فى الخامسة مساء الأحد القادم للتضامن مع الكاتب الصحفى عبد الحليم قنديل، والتأكيد على حرية الرأى والتعبير وحرية الصحافة والإعلام. 

وشهدت حركة المرور فى وسط البلد ارتباكا فى الشوارع والميادين التى مرت منها المظاهرة، والتى كان خط سيرها من ميدان طلعت حرب إلى ميدان مصطفى كامل ثم شارع 26 يوليو وعودة لطلعت حرب والانطلاق منه إلى التحرير ثم العودة مرة أخرى لميدان طلعت حرب وإنهاء الوقفة. 




اليوم السابع


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 أغسطس 2012)

*ميدان طلعت حرب من ساعتين*​


----------



## العندليب الوحيد (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*احب اقول للدكتور عاشور الحلوانى بتاع حزب الاخوان اللى فى المنوفيه الثوار مش هم اللى بيحرقوا اللى بيحرق ويقتل وبيهرب المساجين هم الاخوان وبلاش خلط الاوراق لان الناس مش اغبياء زى ما انتم متصورين وبلاش نفتح مواضيع كل الناس عرفاها مش كده ولا ايه 0000*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

hamda قال:


> *وقام أبو حامد بأسقاط مرسى من الضحك*



*خليهم يتسلوا ..... على رأى مبارك ...... على العموم الكلاب عمرها قصيير*


----------

